#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Тантрический взгляд на мясоедение

## Мальявика

В холодное время года мой организм требует мяса и стать полностью вегетарианкой у меня не получается.Можно ли мне тогда придерживаться тантрического отношения к мясу.Какие нужно для этого совершать ритуалы или читать мантры?

----------


## Дубинин

> В холодное время года мой организм требует мяса и стать полностью вегетарианкой у меня не получается.Можно ли мне тогда придерживаться тантрического отношения к мясу.Какие нужно для этого совершать ритуалы или читать мантры?


"Тантрический ответ", на сей "тантрический вопрос", предусматривает, что, тот, кто вам ответит- должен:
1. Знать вашего Идама и быть реализованым в  практике "своего" Идама..(в практиках Крия- тантры мясо не едят)
2. Быть настолько реализованным, дабы не взирая на временное отсутствие вашего Ваджра- гуру- заменить его в передаче вам- "а хо- маха суккха" (ах какое блаженство)- в контексте передачи вам мантры "освящения мяса" (само "великое блаженство" вы несомненно получили у своего Ваджра- гуру и разумется испытываете его поедая вещества Самаи- на Пуджах- дважды в месяц..)

----------

Вольдемар (01.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В холодное время года мой организм требует мяса и стать полностью вегетарианкой у меня не получается.Можно ли мне тогда придерживаться тантрического отношения к мясу.Какие нужно для этого совершать ритуалы или читать мантры?


А чего просто не есть мясо, если оно есть ?

Зачем Тантру примешивать )

----------

Айрат (28.02.2017), Говинда (01.03.2017), Шавырин (28.02.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Айрат

> В холодное время года мой организм требует мяса и стать полностью вегетарианкой у меня не получается.Можно ли мне тогда придерживаться тантрического отношения к мясу.Какие нужно для этого совершать ритуалы или читать мантры?


Пусть лучше мясо будет в желудке, а не в голове. Насильно отказываясь от мяса, вместо одной привязанности, часто получается две. Во-первых, остается привязанность к мясу, во-вторых - к отказу от него. 
И не надо привязывать сюда тантру, просто ешьте то, что требуется вашему организму для здорового существования. 
Я сам 4 года был вегетарианцем, на четвертую зиму у меня начались серьезные проблемы со здоровьем. Мой организм просто начал требовать сало ))) В голове постоянно крутилось сало, какое оно вкусное ))) В итоге, купил сало, поел, организму стало гораздо лучше. Потом просто добавил мясо в свой рацион и проблемы со здоровьем ушли сами собой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Мальявика

А не помешает ли мне мясоедение пойти по буддистских пути.Я выбрала  как мироощущение мадхьямика Нагарджуны ,а как практику Сутру Помоста,так как ритуалы не воспринимаю.

----------


## Шавырин

> В холодное время года мой организм требует мяса и стать полностью вегетарианкой у меня не получается.Можно ли мне тогда придерживаться тантрического отношения к мясу.Какие нужно для этого совершать ритуалы или читать мантры?


" Защитникам Учения без скверны

Пять видов мяса , пять нектаров , торму ,

Корней целебных восем , пять амрит ,


Чай , вино и кровь преподношу - примите !

Всё , что воспринимаю пятью чувствами 

И только лучшие подношения подношу ! "  (Махакала)

   @*Мальявика* , да кто Вы после этого такая , что-бы отказать себе в радости вкушения мяса ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Мальявика

Я та, которая в единстве весь мир воспринимает и всех существ едиными считает,как живых так и так называемых умерших,ибо ВСЕ ЕСТЬ ПУСТОТА И МЫ ВСЕГДА ЕСТЬ ПУСТОТА,волны поднимаются и опускаются,ничто не прибавляется и не убавляется!!!

----------

Шавырин (28.02.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я та, которая в единстве весь мир воспринимает и всех существ едиными считает,как живых так и так называемых умерших,ибо ВСЕ ЕСТЬ ПУСТОТА И МЫ ВСЕГДА ЕСТЬ ПУСТОТА,волны поднимаются и опускаются,ничто не прибавляется и не убавляется!!!


Великие Герои, которые воспринимают все явления как не возникающие и не исчезающие но всёже целенаправленно трудятся ради пользы всех , они источник всего блага и счастья - обретают своё Постижение благодаря практике Высочайшей Дхармы.

Поэтому и искать нужно наставления по Практикам Бодхисаттвы.

; )

----------


## Амир

> В холодное время года мой организм требует мяса и стать полностью вегетарианкой у меня не получается.Можно ли мне тогда придерживаться тантрического отношения к мясу.Какие нужно для этого совершать ритуалы или читать мантры?


Здесь действует достаточно простой принцип, если ты не можешь положить на алтарь ничего ценного, то и не появляется оснований для получения ценного... Что же касается мясоедения в некоторых практиках, то оно происходит уж точно не ввиду того, что практики не в состоянии отказать себе в мясе.  :Smilie:  Это как в анекдоте: курить не грех, грех быть не в состоянии бросить курить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антарадхана

Просто к сведению, Будда сам ел мясо, и не запрещал есть мясо монахам, если оно трижды чистое http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm И это для монахов. Для мирян достаточно соблюдать правила не убивать живых существ. Мясо уже убитого животного есть не возбраняется.

Вегетарианство - это индуистская, джайнская и китайская идея, проникшая в некоторые буддийские школы, либо распространенная в виде обычая в той или иной стране.

----------

Алик (01.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А не помешает ли мне мясоедение пойти по буддистских пути.Я выбрала  как мироощущение мадхьямика Нагарджуны ,а как практику Сутру Помоста,так как ритуалы не воспринимаю.


Некоторые дзэн-мастера ели мясо, вроде бы Юй-Кан, в одной из тем размещал информацию об одном мастере, который ходил вроде бы в рванье и любил есть мясо. О дзэн-мастере Иккю Содзюне сообщается, что он ел мясо и рыбу.

----------


## Юй Кан

А Девадатту (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Девадатта) за то, что он хотел учредить, среди прочих неск. пунктов, для монахов обязательное вегетарианство, Будда Готама, после раскола сангхи, изгнал из своей сангхи, хотя Девадатта был его родственником и очень продвинутым монахом...

И кроме упомянутой уже выше (в ином переводе) Дживака сутты (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20147) есть ещё очень содержательная глава "О появлении запретов на употребление монахами мяса некоторых существ" из Виная питаки (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22527).

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В холодное время года мой организм требует мяса и стать полностью вегетарианкой у меня не получается.Можно ли мне тогда придерживаться тантрического отношения к мясу.Какие нужно для этого совершать ритуалы или читать мантры?


Мясо усиливает в разы похоть, гнев, поэтому нужно быть готовой.
Тантрическое отношение —это увидеть изначальную чистоту всего сущего. Тогда можно есть мясо, кал собаки и не чувствовать при этом отвращения.
Как говорил Чжуан-цзы: «Дао находится даже в кале и моче» (соответственно и в трупах животных, загоняемых на убой для вашего питания)
Для самоуспокоения можно читать любую мантру.
Рекомендую ритуал отпускания на волю живых существ.
Организм много чего требует, это не значит, что можно идти у него на поводу.

----------

Ometoff (04.03.2017), Доня (03.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Мальявика

Да,мясо раджасическая еда,но в вегетарианской Индии изнасилование женщин обычное явление.Я жила в Индии целый год и читала их газеты,преступлений там  против женщин,гораздо больше ,чем в распущенной Европе.Так что,вегетарианство тут не причем.Я тоже вначале думала,что вегетарианство. самое главное,как же я буду сочувствовать,поедая убиенных существ.Потом я прочла у Шивананды о практике постижения Атмана,мол,от рицайте коши и постигать Единую сущность,стоящую за ней.Я не ощущаю незыблемости Атмана,но сама идея отрицания скрывающих оболочек,я перенесла на постижение единства ,то есть ПУСТОТЫ и поняла,что какая разница какое кармически у меня тело и прочее,ведь когда наступает это постижение ПУСТОТЫ или ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОГО СОСТОЯНИЯ,все что было до того  и что стало после не поддаётся сравнению,между ними будет разрыв.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мясо усиливает в разы похоть, гнев, поэтому нужно быть готовой.
> Тантрическое отношение —это увидеть изначальную чистоту всего сущего. Тогда можно есть мясо, кал собаки и не чувствовать при этом отвращения.


Оно, как бы, да: главное -- без отвращения... Только параллельно надо бы принимать что-нить глистогонное. Просто на всякий случай. Глисты-то уж точно от отвращения не страдают. : )




> Как говорил Чжуан-цзы: «Дао находится даже в кале и моче» (соответственно и в трупах животных, загоняемых на убой для вашего питания)


Есть такая легенда, что после этого он добавил: "Но моча и кал -- не Дао!".

----------


## Ануруддха

Нужно понимать и не строить детских иллюзий по поводу того, что купленное в магазине мясо является "трижды чистым". Покупатель всегда является тем ради кого убивается живое существо. "Трижды чистым" оно может быть в случае когда вы случайно зашли в гости и хозяева хотят угостить вас котлетой или борщом которые приготовили для себя и вам неудобно им отказать.

----------

Hang Gahm (19.03.2017), Ometoff (04.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Нужно понимать и не строить детских иллюзий по поводу того, что купленное в магазине мясо является "трижды чистым". Покупатель всегда является тем ради кого убивается живое существо. "Трижды чистым" оно может быть в случае когда вы случайно зашли в гости и хозяева хотят угостить вас котлетой или борщом которые приготовили для себя и вам неудобно им отказать.


Во-первых, оно будет трижды чистым, так как животное убито не специально для вас, убийца на мясокомбинате даже не знает вас, а животное, чье мясо продается в магазине, уже де-факто убито, независимо от того, купите вы это мясо или пройдете мимо.
Во-вторых, правило трижды чистого мяса - это правило *для монахов*, которые по идее не пользуются деньгами, и не покупают в магазине мяса. Мирянам вообще нет нужды думать о том, трижды чистое мясо или нет.

----------

Шавырин (02.03.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Во-первых, оно будет трижды чистым, так как животное убито не специально для вас, убийца на мясокомбинате даже не знает вас, а животное, чье мясо продается в магазине, уже де-факто убито, независимо от того, купите вы это мясо или пройдете мимо.


Ну не будет оно "чистым". Для чего было убито животное - "животное было убито специально для того, кто собирается есть мясо", т.е. для покупателя. Сейчас вот практикуются прямые поставки от производителя мяса к потребителями, где прямо указывается, что для Иванова нужно забить и получить 2 кг индейки. Все тоже самое, что в магазине, разве что производитель не знает, что вы Иванов, но забьет он живое существо только по одной причине - потому что завтра и послезавтра вы это мясо купите. 




> Во-вторых, правило трижды чистого мяса - это правило *для монахов*, которые по идее не пользуются деньгами, и не покупают в магазине мяса. Мирянам вообще нет нужды думать о том, трижды чистое мясо или нет.


 В данном случае мы изучаем общебуддийский подход.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (03.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Например, в православии хорошо разработана аскетика. Считается, что негативные состояния сознания (клеши) возникают по следующей схеме: чревоугодие —похоть—гнев—алчность—уныние, печаль — тщеславие, гордость

----------

Доня (03.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> В данном случае мы изучаем общебуддийский подход.


Объясните , пожалуйста , что означает общебуддийский подход ?

И является-ли он ("общебуддийский подход" (тм ?)) верным для всех мирских последователей Учения , вне зависимости от их мест обитания (буддистов) ?

Если Вас не затруднит , то дайте (так-же) ссылку на какой-нибудь общебуддийский источник (по мясу) .

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну не будет оно "чистым". Для чего было убито животное - "животное было убито специально для того, кто собирается есть мясо", т.е. для покупателя. Сейчас вот практикуются прямые поставки от производителя мяса к потребителями, где прямо указывается, что для Иванова нужно забить и получить 2 кг индейки. Все тоже самое, что в магазине, разве что производитель не знает, что вы Иванов, но забьет он живое существо только по одной причине - потому что завтра и послезавтра вы это мясо купите.


Вот в случае с прямой поставкой и с прямым заказом убийства конкретного животного, например креветок или омаров в ресторане морепродуктов, будет накапливаться неблагая камма заказа убийства. Тогда как при покупке мяса в обычном магазине - нет. *Непосредственный* заказ убийства, на мой взгляд является каммообразующем действием, а в случае покупки мяса *уже убитого* животного - нет, так камма не работает, в этом нет каммы заказа убийства. Возможно, в этом тоже есть некая неблагая камма, например потребительского и несострадательного отношения к животным, которая может дать какие-нибудь неблагие плоды, но это точно не камма убийства и не камма заказа убийства.

Для мирян отношение к мясу четко обозначено. Это первый обет панча силы: не убивать, не заказывать убийство, и не причинять вреда живым существам. И не заниматься деятельностью, связанной с забоем скота, с ловлей и охотой, с продажей мяса. Есть и покупать мясо не запрещается.

----------


## Алик

> Я та, которая в единстве весь мир воспринимает и всех существ едиными считает,как живых так и так называемых умерших,ибо ВСЕ ЕСТЬ ПУСТОТА И МЫ ВСЕГДА ЕСТЬ ПУСТОТА,волны поднимаются и опускаются,ничто не прибавляется и не убавляется!!!


Если всё есть пустота, то откуда эти вопросы про мясо?

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вот в случае с прямой поставкой и с прямым заказом убийства конкретного животного, например креветок или омаров в ресторане морепродуктов, будет накапливаться неблагая камма заказа убийства. Тогда как при покупке мяса в обычном магазине - нет. *Непосредственный* заказ убийства, на мой взгляд является каммообразующем действием, а в случае покупки мяса *уже убитого* животного - нет, так камма не работает, в этом нет каммы заказа убийства. Возможно, в этом тоже есть некая неблагая камма, например потребительского и несострадательного отношения к животным, которая может дать какие-нибудь неблагие плоды, но это точно не камма убийства и не камма заказа убийства.


Речь про камму убийства в принципе не идет, речь скорее о том являются ли наши действия непосредственной причиной страдания живых существ. И по этому поводу есть весьма показательная статья уголовно-процессуального кодекса под упрощенным названием "Скупка краденного" или "Приобретение или сбыт имущества, заведомо добытого преступным путем". Казалось бы "все украдено до нас", тем не менее даже уголовный кодекс видит между преступлением и покупкой причинно-следственную связь когда последнее мотивирует первое. "Чистой" покупкой может быть только та при которой мы не знали и даже не могли предположить, что покупаемое добыто преступным путем.

Поэтому мотивировка "тут вот случайно на прилавке завалялось мясо так я его пожалуй куплю, не пропадать же добру" - она в общем детская. Коты и кошки действительно не понимают откуда у них в тарелке вдруг появляется корм, а человек думающий, а тем более взращивающий в себе надмирскую мудрость, в полной мере должен осознавать свои поступки и что "животное было убито специально для того, кто собирается есть мясо".

----------

Hang Gahm (19.03.2017), Joy (14.05.2022), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (03.03.2017)

----------


## Мальявика

Форум мой коллективный учитель,это единственная моя возможность советоваться ,учиться и п роверять свои интуитивные. прозрения.Этот пост с юмором и парафраз из Хуэй Хая, Прекрасного Жемчуга-Учение Чань о мгновенном пробуждении.

----------


## Мальявика

Мое поедание мяса связано с тем,что я живу с сыном и готовлю ему еду,то есть не могу изменить привычки своего организма,приходится покупать мясо,его трогать,нюхать ИТ.д.Если бы я жила одна,никаких трудностей нет отказаться от мяса.Трудно с меню.Организм не принимает молочное и бобовые очень осторожно.Откуда добыть белок.Когда я жила в Индии,там не было мяса и я легко забыла про него,но здесь,дома,все по-другому,другая энергетика,резкие климатические переходы,очень холодная зима,очень жаркое лето.Другое дело,когда произойдет трансформация эфирного тела,тогда привычки изменяться сами собой.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Речь про камму убийства в принципе не идет


В данном случае важно именно это, ведет ли деяние к накоплению неблагой каммы, или не ведет.




> И по этому поводу есть весьма показательная статья уголовно-процессуального кодекса под упрощенным названием "Скупка краденного" или "Приобретение или сбыт имущества, заведомо добытого преступным путем". Казалось бы "все украдено до нас", тем не менее даже уголовный кодекс видит между преступлением и покупкой причинно-следственную связь когда последнее мотивирует первое. "Чистой" покупкой может быть только та при которой мы не знали и даже не могли предположить, что покупаемое добыто преступным путем.


Логика рассуждений понятна, но вот только нормы УПК не имеют к закону каммы никакого отношения, совершенно разные механизмы, которые не стоит путать.





> Поэтому мотивировка "тут вот случайно на прилавке завалялось мясо так я его пожалуй куплю, не пропадать же добру" - она в общем детская. Коты и кошки действительно не понимают откуда у них в тарелке вдруг появляется корм, а человек думающий, а тем более взращивающий в себе надмирскую мудрость, в полной мере должен осознавать свои поступки и что "животное было убито специально для того, кто собирается есть мясо".


Эмоциональные рассуждения, которые опять же не имеют никакого отношения к буддизму. Примерно так рассуждают джайны, которые не понимают механизма работы каммы. Путаются причины и следствия, так камма не работает. Ни в коем случае, животное, чье мясо куплено в магазине, не убито специально для того, кто купил это мясо. Еще буддисты, в отличие от джайнов не пытаются изменить мир к лучшему, так как понимают, что дуккха - его неотъемлемая, базовая характеристика. Дхамма учит тому, как покинуть этот мир, освободиться от него.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Мое поедание мяса связано с тем,что я живу с сыном и готовлю ему еду,то есть не могу изменить привычки своего организма,приходится покупать мясо,его трогать,нюхать ИТ.д.Если бы я жила одна,никаких трудностей нет отказаться от мяса.Трудно с меню.Организм не принимает молочное и бобовые очень осторожно.Откуда добыть белок.Когда я жила в Индии,там не было мяса и я легко забыла про него,но здесь,дома,все по-другому,другая энергетика,резкие климатические переходы,очень холодная зима,очень жаркое лето.Другое дело,когда произойдет трансформация эфирного тела,тогда привычки изменяться сами собой.


Мясо вредно для здоровья. 
Если хотите отказаться от мяса, то в основе должны быть злаковые: мука, рис, каша и т.д. плюс овощи.
Но, главное это, конечно, не мясо, а контроль сознания.

----------

Hang Gahm (19.03.2017), Ometoff (04.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (03.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тут как обычно: иногда вредно мясо, иногда -- вегетарианство...

*− Его Святейшество Далай-лама признается, что пытался стать вегетарианцем, но врачи посоветовали ему не отказываться от мяса. Как такое возможно? Это вызывает удивление, ведь миллионы индусов на протяжении всей жизни обходятся без мясной пищи. Поделитесь своим мнением по этому вопросу.*

Его Святейшество Далай-лама употребляет мясо раз в неделю, чтобы поддержать свое здоровье. 

Он дает прекрасный совет: необходимо приложить усилия и постараться отказаться от мясной пищи, но если по каким-то причинам это невозможно, то ешьте мясо понемногу, а не килограммами. Но все же Его Святейшество утверждает, что лучше быть вегетарианцем, а также говорит, что тот, кто не ест мяса, – молодец. (http://savetibet.ru/2014/01/12/vegitarianism.html)

----------

Ometoff (04.03.2017), Ануруддха (02.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (02.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Эмоциональные рассуждения, которые опять же не имеют никакого отношения к буддизму. Примерно так рассуждают джайны, которые не понимают механизма работы каммы. Путаются причины и следствия, так камма не работает. Ни в коем случае, животное, чье мясо куплено в магазине, не убито специально для того, кто купил это мясо. Еще буддисты, в отличие от джайнов не пытаются изменить мир к лучшему, так как понимают, что дуккха - его неотъемлемая, базовая характеристика. Дхамма учит тому, как покинуть этот мир, освободиться от него.


Заметьте, что я нигде не утверждал, что буддизм = вегетарианство или что конечная цель буддизма всех сделать вегетарианцами, поэтому рассуждения про "неправильных джайнов"  вообще не в тему как и тому чему учит буддизм. Будда ввел достаточно строгие правила по мясу и если их не пытаться интерпретировать дословно, то вполне очевидно, что магазинное мясо - это заказанное покупателем убийство живых существ, чего Будда просил избегать.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (03.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Будда ввел достаточно строгие правила по мясу и если их не пытаться интерпретировать дословно, то вполне очевидно, что магазинное мясо - это заказанное покупателем убийство живых существ, чего Будда просил избегать.


На мой взгляд, напротив, вполне очевидно, что покупка в современном магазине мяса уже убитых животных, ни каким образом не может являться заказом убийства живых существ, точно так же, как не являлась заказом убийства живых существ, покупка мяса в мясной лавке во времена Будды. Люди покупали такое мясо, готовили его и подавали Будде и монахам. Как раз покупка мяса уже убитого животного, и последующая дана его монахам - это самое чистое мясо из возможных.

----------


## Ануруддха

> На мой взгляд, напротив, вполне очевидно, что покупка в современном магазине мяса уже убитых животных, ни каким образом не может являться заказом убийства живых существ, точно так же, как не являлась заказом убийства живых существ, покупка мяса в мясной лавке во времена Будды.


Если не получается сделать простую логическую связь между заказчиком-покупателем и бойней то можно почитать комментарии к закону о "Скупке краденного", почему авторы светского закона видят прямую связь между преступлением и последующей покупкой.




> Люди покупали такое мясо, готовили его и подавали Будде и монахам. Как раз покупка мяса уже убитого животного, и последующая дана его монахам - это самое чистое мясо из возможных.


Ссылка на сутру?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если не получается сделать простую логическую связь между заказчиком-покупателем и бойней то можно почитать комментарии к закону о "Скупке краденного", почему авторы светского закона видят прямую связь между преступлением и последующей покупкой.


Еще раз, камма не работает так же, как человеческие законы. Если бы покупка и употребление мяса являлись неблагими деяниями, то Будда бы не ел мяса сам, запретил бы есть мясо монахам, и порицал бы покупку мяса мирянами, как например он порицал некоторые виды деятельности, вроде охоты, рыбалки и забоя животных в мясных лавках.




> Ссылка на сутру?


Я уже давал ссылку на Дживака сутту, где Будда вполне недвусмысленно разрешает употреблять мясо в пищу монахам. Далее, вполне логично заключить, что приобретение мяса (через покупку или обмен) является самым чистым видом обретения мяса, для последующей даны, тогда как остальные способы будут нечистыми, а именно: убийство на охоте, рыбалке, отлов и последующее убийство, а также забой домашнего скота.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Я уже давал ссылку на Дживака сутту, где Будда вполне недвусмысленно разрешает употреблять мясо в пищу монахам. Далее, вполне логично заключить, что приобретение мяса (через покупку или обмен) является самым чистым видом обретения мяса, для последующей даны, тогда как остальные способы будут нечистыми, а именно: убийство на охоте, рыбалке, отлов и последующее убийство, а также забой домашнего скота.


Джавака сутра в данном случае не подойдет. Необходима ссылка на сутру в утверждение высказывания о том, что "_люди покупали такое мясо (в лавке), готовили его и подавали Будде и монахам... и  последующая дана его монахам - это самое чистое мясо из возможных_" и без увиливания в "логично".

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если не получается сделать простую логическую связь между заказчиком-покупателем и бойней то можно почитать комментарии к закону о "Скупке краденного", почему авторы светского закона видят прямую связь между преступлением и последующей покупкой.


И всё же косвенное (т.е. _как бы_) соучастие в убиении существ и скупка краденого (нарушение обета "про взятое без спросу") -- это разные статьи УК. : ) 
При этом бывало и так, что сажали даже за колоски, собранные ночью на поле, где урожай уже убран...
Более того (цитата — из брошюры сталинского прокурора А.Я. Вышинского):

«Три крестьянина, из коих двое по данным обвинительного заключения, кулаки, а по представленным им справкам – не кулаки, а середняки – взяли на целые сутки колхозную лодку и уехали на рыбную ловлю. И за это самовольное пользование колхозной лодкой применили декрет 7 августа, присудили к очень серьёзной мере наказания. Или другой случай, когда по декрету 7 августа была осуждена целая семья за то, что занималась ужением рыбы из реки, протекавшей мимо колхоза. Или третий случай, когда один парень был осуждён по декрету 7 августа за то, что он ночью, как говорится в приговоре, баловался в овине с девушками и причинил этим беспокойство колхозному поросёнку. Мудрый судья знал, конечно, что колхозный поросёнок является частью колхозной собственности, а колхозная собственность священна и неприкосновенна. Следовательно, рассудил этот мудрец, нужно применить декрет 7 августа и осудить «за беспокойство» к 10 годам лишения свободы.

Мы имеем приговоры с очень серьёзными мерами социальной защиты за то, что кто-то ударил камнем колхозного поросёнка (опять-таки поросёнок), причинил ему некоторое телесное повреждение: применён декрет 7 августа как за посягательство на общественную собственность» [3,с. 102–103].
Это к тому, что УК -- штука лУКавая (уж не говоря, что меняющаяся), оттого соотносить его функционирование с действием кармы (о котором даже Будда много не повествовал), будет не вполне корректно. Тем паче, что карма -- "механизм", как принято полагать, бесстрастный, тогда как государственное правосудие вершится умами вполне пристрастных судей...

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

> И всё же косвенное (т.е. _как бы_) соучастие в убиении существ и скупка краденого (нарушение обета "про взятое без спросу") -- это разные статьи УК. : )


В данной теме мы и не пытаемся обсудить в УК с буддийской точки зрения, а лишь находим очевидные параллели: преступление против личности и покупка, и преступление против животного и покупка. И в том и другом случае покупка провоцирует преступление.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Джавака сутра в данном случае не подойдет. Необходима ссылка на сутру в утверждение высказывания о том, что "_люди покупали такое мясо (в лавке), готовили его и подавали Будде и монахам... и  последующая дана его монахам - это самое чистое мясо из возможных_" и без увиливания в "логично".


Из Дживака-сутты ясно следует, что Будда не запрещал вкушать мяса монахам. Сам он ел мясо, как известно из Париниббана-сутты. Из той же Дживака сутты, следует что мясо должно быть трижды чистым, т.е. такое мясо может быть получено мирянами либо убийством животного для питания себя и своей семьи, а потом даровано монахам, либо быть купленным. Совершенно понятно, что второй случай предпочтительнее для самих мирян, т.к. не будет нарушения первой заповеди панча сила.

Встречное предложение: дайте ссылку на сутту, где Будда бы осуждал употребление в пищу или покупку мяса мирянами, и тем более говорил, что покупка мяса, является заказом убийства  :Wink:

----------

Шавырин (03.03.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В данной теме мы и не пытаемся обсудить в УК с буддийской точки зрения, а лишь находим очевидные параллели: преступление против личности и покупка, и преступление против животного и покупка. И в том и другом случае покупка провоцирует преступление.


Несколько озадачивает "мы" касательно "находим очевидные параллели", в том смысле, что _для меня_ (и не только) эти параллели, как буквально им и положено, не пересекаются, особенно когда заходит о соотнесении УК и действия кармы. : )

----------


## Ануруддха

> Из Дживака-сутты ясно следует, что Будда не запрещал вкушать мяса монахам.


Типичная подмена понятий, а попросту обман защитников мясоедства в буддизме. Будда разрешал монахам есть мясо только при строго определенных условиях, а это далеко не эквивалентно "не запрещал".




> Сам он ел мясо, как известно из Париниббана-сутты.


Единственная сутра, на сколько я знаю, где указывается, что Будда _возможно_ ел мясо животного и оно спорно поскольку в качестве еды указывается на sukara-maddava. 

Sukara-maddava: сложный термин до сих пор не имеющий однозначного перевода, поэтому его зачастую оставляют как есть в палийском произношении. Sukara = свинья; maddava = мягкий, нежный, деликатесный. Возможны два альтернативных значения этого термина: 1) нежные части свиньи или вепря; 2) то, что любят свиньи или вепри. Позже этот термин переводился так же как, грибы или трюфеля, ямс или клубни. К.Е. Нейман, в предисловии к немецкому переводу Маджжхима Никаи цитирует из индийского сборника лекарственных трав Раджаниганту, несколько растений начинающихся с sukara.

Поэтому в качестве аргумента Париниббана-сутта не может быть использована пока не найдутся какие-либо другие научные подтверждения.





> Из той же Дживака сутты, следует что мясо должно быть трижды чистым, т.е. такое мясо может быть получено мирянами либо убийством животного для питания себя и своей семьи, а потом даровано монахам, либо быть купленным.


Да такое мясо по отношению к монахам будет трижды чистым, но только в том случае если оно не покупалось специально для того, чтобы накормить монахов.





> Встречное предложение: дайте ссылку на сутту, где Будда бы осуждал употребление в пищу или покупку мяса мирянами, и тем более говорил, что покупка мяса, является заказом убийства


Покупатель мяса выступает заказчиком убийства живого существа, а это означает, что животное убивается специально для него, а это Будда как раз и запрещает в Дживака сутте.

Как и предполагалось теория том, что "_люди покупали такое мясо (в лавке), готовили его и подавали Будде и монахам..._" не имеет под собой никаких оснований.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (03.03.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Типичная подмена понятий, а попросту обман защитников мясоедства в буддизме. Будда разрешал монахам есть мясо только при строго определенных условиях, а это далеко не эквивалентно "не запрещал".


Как раз из сутты видно, что не запрещал, а только лишь просил монахов осведомляться о происхождении мяса, что в принципе не сложно. На то, что монахи ели мясо, указывает и то, что в Винае перечисляются лучшие виды пищи, которые монахам не следует выпрашивать специально, в качестве лакомства, вроде патоки, меда и т.п., среди которых упоминаются мясо, рыба и животный жир.





> Sukara-maddava: сложный термин до сих пор не имеющий однозначного перевода, поэтому его зачастую оставляют как есть в палийском произношении. Sukara = свинья; maddava = мягкий, нежный, деликатесный. Возможны два альтернативных значения этого термина: 1) нежные части свиньи или вепря; 2) то, что любят свиньи или вепри. Позже этот термин переводился так же как, грибы или трюфеля, ямс или клубни. К.Е. Нейман, в предисловии к немецкому переводу Маджжхима Никаи цитирует из индийского сборника лекарственных трав Раджаниганту, несколько растений начинающихся с sukara.


С какой стати нежная свинина, превращается в то, что едят свиньи? Древний комментатор Дхаммапала, определяет это как шашлык, и доверять его словам больше оснований, чем переводчикам и буддологам европейцам. Как раз объяснение с трюфелями выглядит надуманным, особенно если учесть, что вегетарианские традиции в некоторые страны тхеравады, например на Ланку, определенно пришли из индуизма.





> Да такое мясо по отношению к монахам будет трижды чистым, но только в том случае если оно не покупалось специально для того, чтобы накормить монахов.


Оно будет трижды чистым, если куплено мясо *уже убитого* животного, а не было заказа убийства живого животного. Как вы не понимаете, что камма работает именно таким образом, когда причина по времени предшествует следствию, а не по надуманным людьми алгоритмам, вроде норм УПК и экономическим законам спроса-предложения.




> Покупатель мяса выступает заказчиком убийства живого существа, а это означает, что животное убивается специально для него, а это Будда как раз и запрещает в Дживака сутте.


Нет, если покупается мясо *уже убитого* животного. Читаем внимательно: "Я утверждаю, что есть три случая, в которых мясо есть можно: когда это не было увидено, не было услышано, или же не подозревается, [что животное *было убито специально для того*, кто собирается есть мясо]. Я утверждаю, что мясо можно есть в этих трёх случаях". Если покупается мясо уже убитого животного, то оно никак не могло было быть убитым по заказу. Ведь оно УЖЕ мертво. Покупается только мясо, которое либо купит кто-то другой, либо оно пропадет, но животное уже не воскреснет. И покупатель никак не может заказывать убийство уже убитого животного, покупая его мясо - это абсурд. См. также сутту из Винаи про человеческое мясо http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22527. Там женщина посылает слугу на рынок за мясом для монаха, уточняя что нужно найти готовое мясо, т.е. мясо уже убитого животного (трижды чистое).

----------


## Шавырин

Вы про это ?

http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an8-26.htm

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вы про это ?
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an8-26.htm


Нет, про МН 55 http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Шавырин (03.03.2017)

----------


## Кеин

> А не помешает ли мне мясоедение пойти по буддистских пути.Я выбрала  как мироощущение мадхьямика Нагарджуны ,а как практику Сутру Помоста,так как ритуалы не воспринимаю.


Не помешает идти по буддийскому пути мясоедение. Просто не надо кидаться в крайности, если организм не адаптирован для "аскетики" или он не готов, то не надо себя специально мучить по каким бы то ни было соображениям. Есть флекситарианство например, я такой.
А вот слова Будды:

...Тебя я спрашиваю, о Будда, как ты учишь, каков твой устав об оскверняющем?

241. – Разрушение жизни живых существ, убийство и заклание, удавление и похищение, ложные речи, обман и обольщение, недостойное слово и прелюбодеяние, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

242. Необузданность в плотских наслаждениях, жадность к сладостям жизни, близкие связи с нечистыми, несправедливость и неуверенность, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

243. Жестокость и грубость, клевета и предательство, безжалостность и надменность, оставление других людей без помощи, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

244. Гордость, пустосвятство и пьянство, лесть, зависть и высокомерие, несправедливость, спесь и надменность, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

245. Зло и недобросовестность, лживость и двуличие, душевная низость и греховность, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

246. Необузданность в отношениях к другим существам, оскорбление благодетелей, злоба и хитрость, жестокость и непочтительность, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

247. Зависть, враждебность, поношение, – вот что оскверняет человека, вот что оскверняет его, привязанного здесь к греху и после смерти идущего во тьму, вниз головою летящего в бездну.

248. Ни нагота, ни бритье головы, ни грязь, ни нечистота тела, ни пост, ни рыбная пища, ни заплетение волос в косы, ни обильные приношения, ни возжигания жертвенных огней, ни многое покаяние, ни наблюдение за временами года – не очистят смертного, не постигшего Вечной Дхармы.

249. Чистый в чувствах, охраненный во впечатлениях, твердо опираясь на Дхарму, шествует Мудрый, радуясь тому, что прекрасно и праведно: разрушив все узы (асава), далеко за собой оставив всякое страдание, он никогда не привяжется вновь ни к чему видимому и слышимому.

250. Так поучал Благословенный, и брахман, сведущий в гимнах, понял его: Мудрый, далекий от скверны, неуловимый, независимый, – разнообразными путями разъяснил ему истину.

251. Прослушав дивное слово Будды, – его, свободного от всего нечистого, предавшего забвению всякие скорби, умиленный брахман прославил Совершенного и принял его Дхарму.
(Сутта-нипата)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Как раз из сутты видно, что не запрещал, а только лишь просил монахов осведомляться о происхождении мяса, что в принципе не сложно.


"Не запрещено" логически эквивалентно "разрешено всегда и при любых условиях", что является неправдой по отношению к мясу.




> На то, что монахи ели мясо, указывает и то, что в Винае перечисляются лучшие виды пищи, которые монахам не следует выпрашивать специально, в качестве лакомства, вроде патоки, меда и т.п., среди которых упоминаются мясо, рыба и животный жир.


А вот здесь вы явно лукавствуете и вырываете фразу из контекста, полностью она звучит так:

_39. Существуют улучшенные виды пищи, такие как гхи, "масло из плоти", масло, мед, патока (сахар), рыба, мясо, молоко и творог. Если какой-либо монах, не будучи больным, выпрашивает для себя такие улучшенные виды пищи, а затем ест их, такой поступок требует признания._

Т.е. мясо считалось лекарственным элементом, по всей видимости поэтому Будда и не вводил на на него полный запрет. И действительно в Тибетской медицине, которая берет свое начало из Вед, и в Аюрведе мясо может использоваться, в некоторых случая, как стабилизирующий элемент при расстройстве ветра.





> С какой стати нежная свинина, превращается в то, что едят свиньи? Древний комментатор Дхаммапала, определяет это как шашлык, и доверять его словам больше оснований, чем переводчикам и буддологам европейцам. Как раз объяснение с трюфелями выглядит надуманным, особенно если учесть, что вегетарианские традиции в некоторые страны тхеравады, например на Ланку, определенно пришли из индуизма.


Если бы вы были признанным авторитетом по Пали то могли бы порассуждать о надуманности и недалеких современных буддологов, а пока факт того, чтоб Будда ел в свою последнюю трапезу свинину является спорным.





> Оно будет трижды чистым, если куплено мясо *уже убитого* животного, а не было заказа убийства живого животного. Как вы не понимаете, что камма работает именно таким образом, когда причина по времени предшествует следствию, а не по надуманным людьми алгоритмам, вроде норм УПК и экономическим законам спроса-предложения.


Причина в том, что есть покупатель и она предшествует убийству. Нет покупателя - нет убийства, нет скупщика - нет грабежа. Что в такой очевидной логике может быть непонятно?





> Нет, если покупается мясо *уже убитого* животного. Читаем внимательно: "Я утверждаю, что есть три случая, в которых мясо есть можно: когда это не было увидено, не было услышано, или же не подозревается, [что животное *было убито специально для того*, кто собирается есть мясо].


Во времена Будды в принципе не было такой модели - бойня, магазин, покупатель и животное забивалось под конкретный случай поэтому рассуждать на тему "Будда не запрещал покупать мясо в лавке" можно с тем же успехом, что и "Будда не запрещал стрелять из автомата". 

Ну а современная бизнес модель: бойня, магазин, покупатель - это предугадывание желания покупателя. Положим некто приходит каждый день к мяснику и просит у него мяса, тот забивает животное и отдает покупателю. Из повторяющихся действий складывается модель поведения и вот мясник уже не ждет покупателя, а делает это заранее. И в общем ничего особо не изменилось - мотивацией для убийства является все тот же покупатель, он единственный заказчик этого неблагого деяния.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (04.03.2017), Еше Нинбо (04.03.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> "Не запрещено" логически эквивалентно "разрешено всегда и при любых условиях", что является неправдой по отношению к мясу.


Это как раз 'запрещено' - эквивалентно тому, что нельзя ни при каких обстоятельствах, а здесь именно разрешено, за исключением указанных случаев.




> А вот здесь вы явно лукавствуете и вырываете фразу из контекста, полностью она звучит так:
> 
> _39. Существуют улучшенные виды пищи, такие как гхи, "масло из плоти", масло, мед, патока (сахар), рыба, мясо, молоко и творог. Если какой-либо монах, не будучи больным, выпрашивает для себя такие улучшенные виды пищи, а затем ест их, такой поступок требует признания._
> 
> Т.е. мясо считалось лекарственным элементом, по всей видимости поэтому Будда и не вводил на на него полный запрет. И действительно в Тибетской медицине, которая берет свое начало из Вед, и в Аюрведе мясо может использоваться, в некоторых случая, как стабилизирующий элемент при расстройстве ветра.


Написал по памяти. В чем состоит мое лукавство? Никакие это не лекарственные средства, а пищевые продукты, просто довольно дорогие и можно сказать деликатесные для того времени. Эти продукты можно было *просить*, только будучи больным, дабы поддержать свои силы, когда с одного риса можно было откинуться. Но если состоятельные донаторы давали такие продукты каждый день, без просьбы монахов, а по собственной инициативе, то их можно было и есть каждый день. Виная именно *выпрашивание* более дорогих и вкусных продуктов ограничивает, а не мясо.




> Причина в том, что есть покупатель и она предшествует убийству. Нет покупателя - нет убийства, нет скупщика - нет грабежа. Что в такой очевидной логике может быть непонятно?


Это примитивная логика. Потому что если нет одного покупателя, будет другой покупатель. Если животное уже убито, то мясо, не будучи проданным - просто пропадет, а животное от этого не воскреснет. Если продажи упадут существенно, то фермеры сократят поголовье скота, и у существ с соответствующей каммой, просто не будет возможности родиться в довольно комфортных и сытных условиях, и они родятся в дикой природе, где их жизнь будет скорее всего короче, голоднее и где они умрут от голода или будут съедены хищниками.




> Во времена Будды в принципе не было такой модели - бойня, магазин, покупатель и животное забивалось под конкретный случай поэтому рассуждать на тему "Будда не запрещал покупать мясо в лавке" можно с тем же успехом, что и "Будда не запрещал стрелять из автомата".


Я вам уже привел случай, из Канона, который показывает, что мясо продавалось в лавках, и именно там покупалось трижды чистое мясо для монахов. Убийство под конкретный случай может быть в случае с курицей или уткой, но не в случае с козой, овцой или тем более крупным рогатым скотом. Если такие животные забивались, то видимо мясо продавалось в лавках в течении всего дня. Все же населенные пункты времен Будды - это не поселения каменного века, там были большие города и деревни, с рынками и лавками.




> Ну а современная бизнес модель: бойня, магазин, покупатель - это предугадывание желания покупателя. Положим некто приходит каждый день к мяснику и просит у него мяса, тот забивает животное и отдает покупателю. Из повторяющихся действий складывается модель поведения и вот мясник уже не ждет покупателя, а делает это заранее. И в общем ничего особо не изменилось - мотивацией для убийства является все тот же покупатель, он единственный заказчик этого неблагого деяния.


Так камма не работает. Мясник, забивающий скот и владелец мясного бизнеса накапливают неблагую камму, тогда как покупатель, покупающий мясо в магазине, и не указывающий пальцем на конкретное животное, чтобы его убили для него, не накапливает подобной каммы, не смотря на все законы рынка, не имеющие никакого отношения к камме.

----------

Ассаджи (04.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Как некоторым не хочется расставаться с мясом. Привычка—вторая натура. Под нее и любой аргумент найдется.

----------

Ometoff (04.03.2017), Ануруддха (04.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (04.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Как некоторым не хочется расставаться с мясом. Привычка—вторая натура. Под нее и любой аргумент найдется.


Хочется вам соблюдать вегетарианскую диету - пожалуйста. Только не нужно говорить, что от этого есть какая-то духовная польза, и что это имеет отношение к буддийской практике. Тут выше уже приводили слова Будды из Сутта Нипаты:

"Разрушение жизни живых существ,
Убийство и заклание, удавление и похищение, 
Ложные речи, обман и обольщение, недостойное слово и прелюбодеяние, –
Вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

Необузданность в плотских наслаждениях,
Жадность к сладостям жизни, близкие связи с нечистыми, 
Несправедливость и неуверенность, –
Вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

Жестокость и грубость, клевета и предательство,
Безжалостность и надменность, 
Оставление других людей без помощи, – 
Вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

Гордость, пустосвятство и пьянство, лесть, 
Зависть и высокомерие, несправедливость, 
Спесь и надменность, – 
Вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

Зло и недобросовестность,
Лживость и двуличие, 
Душевная низость и греховность, – 
Вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.

Необузданность в отношениях к другим существам, 
Оскорбление благодетелей, злоба и хитрость, 
Жестокость и непочтительность, –
Вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища".

* Словом "скоромная" переведено слово maṃsabhojanaṃ - мясная пища. То есть Будда объясняет брахману, который считал, что вкушение мясной пищи является осквернением, что не мясная пища оскверняет, а дурные деяния. Вегетарианство - это традиция брахманизма, индуизма и джайнизма, последователи которых не понимали, что вегетарианская диета или совершение ритуалов не несут никакой духовной пользы.

----------


## Lion Miller

А что можно, с точки зрения Ануруддха и Еше Нинбо, есть вместо мяса? И чтобы это не было связано с убийством живых существ? Если не сложно, приведите пример.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Хочется вам соблюдать вегетарианскую диету - пожалуйста. Только не нужно говорить, что от этого есть какая-то духовная польза, и что это имеет отношение к буддийской практике.



1. Воздержание от убийства

Сострадание присуще каждому человеку. Мэнцзы говорил: "Услышав их голос, сердце не выдерживает есть их плоть". Более того, человек, изучающий буддизм, разве может он осмелиться иметь мысли об убийстве, навлекая на себя тем самым кармические страдания следствия? Поэтому буддисты, стремясь к гуманизму, в первую очередь соблюдают заповедь не убий. Если соблюдать заповедь не убий, то круговорот Сансары остановится сам собой. Начало кармы убийства - это когда сильный третирует слабого, когда чревоугодничают или когда лишают жизни из-за денег. Поэтому люди убивают людей, животные убивают животных. Всё это убийство из-за злости, высокомерия. Убийство ради удовлетворения страстного желания своего желудка, относится к убийству по глупости. Восполнять своё тело мясом других живых существ, разве вытерпит сердце благородного человека сделать это? Если семена убийства посажены, то автоматически пробуждается гнев и месть воздаяния. Поэтому в сутре "Шурангама" говорится: "Если человек ест барана, то баран, умерев, превращается в человека. А человек, умерев, превращается в барана. Таким образом, все живые существа умирают и рождаются, питаясь друг другом. И у них одновременно порождается злая карма из-за этого без конца и края. Основой же этого является воровство и страсть". Поэтому появляются кармические воздаяния, от которых не уйти в бесчисленных кальпах. Разве только за убийство человека мы должны потом отдать свою жизнь как возврат кармического долга? Убивая домашних животных, мы получаем такое же воздаяние. К примеру, история о том, как император Лиули убивал род Шакьев при жизни Будды Шакьямуни. В то время даже у Будды Шакьямуни нестерпимо болела голова. Какова была причина этого? Император Лиули в одной из прошлых жизней был большой рыбой. Род Шакьев же питался рыбой. Будда Шакьямуни в те времена был маленьким мальчиком. Однажды, он постучал для забавы по голове этой большой рыбы, выловленной Шакьями. В результате, получил воздаяние головной боли в следующем воплощении. Род Шакьев ел мясо рыбы, поэтому подвергся истреблению со стороны императора Лиули. Если мы проанализируем это, то увидим причинно-следственную связь. Её последствий нужно страшиться. Поэтому в сутре "Шурангама" говорится: "В этом мире рождённые из утробы, яйца, сырости, пустоты бывают сильными и слабыми. Они поедают друг друга. В основе этого лежит убийство ради еды". Поэтому сострадание Будды разве относится только к человечеству? Его сострадание даже доходит даже до личинки муравья. Дхарма Будды равна ко всем, поскольку нет высших и низших". Око Будды смотрит на мир и видит, что все живые существа могут стать Буддами. В сутре "Сеть Брахмы" говорится: "Все мужчины - мои отцы. Все женщины - мои матери. В предыдущих жизнях я рождался от них. Поэтому все живые существа 6 путей существования являются моими родителями. Если их убивать и поедать, то это будет равно тому, как убивать своего отца и мать". Но в мире не знают об этом и поедают друг друга. Поэтому по правилам Так Приходящего (Будды) нельзя отнимать жизнь. Даже черви имеют душу и обладают природой Будды. Даже насекомых нельзя губить, что уж там говорить о причинении вреда людям? Все живые существа имеют природу Будды. В будущем они обязательно станут Буддами. Они также являются моими прошлыми отцами и матерями и Буддами будущего. Разве можно их губить? Простые люди стремятся к своей выгоде, но не обращают внимания на человечность и гуманизм. Поэтому Мэнцзы говорил: "Мастер изготовления стрел боится только, как бы не навредить людям". Люди стремятся к победе в борьбе, поэтому появилось оружие морское, воздушное, сухопутное". Сердца людей становятся с каждым днём всё более злыми, а мир всё более погружается в омут распрей. Люди убивают друг друга. Когда это кончится? Если не стремиться к спасению мира, то он превратится в море страданий. Тот, кто беспокоится о судьбе мира и человечности, с болью в сердце энергично стремится к миру, спасает сердца людей, чтобы они вернулись к праведности. Нужно акцентировать внимание на милосердии, гуманизме, а не на военной силе. Нельзя потакать своему желудку, нельзя забывать о долге ради личной выгоды. Тогда сознание убийства не появится. Если мотивы убийства успокоятся, то негативный потенциал, накопленный за кальпы, исчезнет. Но ничего не поделаешь, сознание людей не такое уже как в древности. Они не хотят слышать о причинно-следственной связи. Но истина причины и следствия очень тонка. Она следует за человеком подобно тени, подобно эху вслед за голосом. Сознание того, кто глубоко верит в причину и следствие, само собой становится добрым. Встречаясь с благоприятными и негативными обстоятельствами, такой человек не радуется и не огорчается. Нужно знать, что переживаемое в этой жизни, несчастья, связанные с войной, водой, огнём, преступностью, всё это создаётся нами самими. К примеру, во время Мировой войны весь мир был в состоянии войны. Только жители Австралии смогли избежать всех несчастий из-за того, что в прошлых жизнях у них не было тяжёлой кармы убийства. Бедствия, которые случаются с людьми, вызваны их индивидуальной кармой. Нужно знать, что причинно-следственная связь очень тонка и выше нашего понимания. Если верить в это, то сознание убийства само собой успокоится. Если в мире люди смогут соблюдать заповедь воздержания от убийства, то все виды оружия не смогут найти себе применения. Так Приходящий поставил заповедь не убий на первое место с целью, чтобы люди были милосердными, гуманными и бережно относились даже к неживым предметам, чтобы люди избавляли себя и других от страданий и все вместе достигали вечной радости (Нирваны).

Буддийский монах старец Сюй Юнь

----------

Ometoff (04.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (04.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> Мое поедание мяса связано с тем,что я живу с сыном и готовлю ему еду,то есть не могу изменить привычки своего организма,приходится покупать мясо,его трогать,нюхать ИТ.д.Если бы я жила одна,никаких трудностей нет отказаться от мяса.Трудно с меню.Организм не принимает молочное и бобовые очень осторожно.Откуда добыть белок.Когда я жила в Индии,там не было мяса и я легко забыла про него,но здесь,дома,все по-другому,другая энергетика,резкие климатические переходы,очень холодная зима,очень жаркое лето.Другое дело,когда произойдет трансформация эфирного тела,тогда привычки изменяться сами собой.


Белок можно взять из чечевицы, фасоли, зелёной гречке, овсе да и ещё много где, сейчас продают много урбечей, а так же еште замоченные семена ежедневно ( тыквенные семечки, семечки подсолнечника, семена амаранта, чиа, мака, кунжута и так далее). Еште льняные каши, там много белка. Выбор очень обширен. Я вегетарианец и не страдаю от недостатка белка, нужно просто серьёзно подойти к этому вопросу и всё у вас получится.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Еше Нинбо (05.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

Если вы верите в закон кармы, то должны понимать, что поедая плоть живых существ вам рано или поздно придётся отдать должок. Всё предельго просто : хотите бегать с хвостом в будущих жизнях - еште их плоть, хотите эволюционировать, развиваться - Воздержитесь от употребления чужой плоти. Я не беру в расчёт реализованных мастеров, которые употребляют мясо при ритуала таких как Ганапуджа и реально приносят благо всем живым существам. Когда вы сможете пить мочу, есть кал, вот тогда можно и мяса поесть.

----------

Еше Нинбо (05.03.2017)

----------


## Lion Miller

При выращивании зерновых культур уничтожается от 2 до 20 личинок/особей вредителей (насекомых) на 1 м2 посевной площади. При умножении на площадь посева (1 га = 10000м2) получаем, сколько живых существ убито для сохранения продуктов для питания.

----------


## Ometoff

> При выращивании зерновых культур уничтожается от 2 до 20 личинок/особей вредителей (насекомых) на 1 м2 посевной площади. При умножении на площадь посева (1 га = 10000м2) получаем, сколько живых существ убито для сохранения продуктов для питания.


Будте здравомыслящим человеком, никакое количество жизней насекомых не стоит жизни животного или человека. Поэтому идём путём причинения наименьшего зла, осознавая что мы едим не из привязанности, а для того чтобы поддержать жизненные силы этого драгоценного человеческой тела, благодаря которому мы намереваемся принести благо всем живым существам. К сожалению в сансары невозможно никому не причинять вреда, от сансары можно лишь освободиться. Поэтому проявляем здравомыслие, находимся всегда в осознанности и настойчиво стремимся к освобождению.

----------

Lion Miller (04.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Еше Нинбо (05.03.2017)

----------


## Lion Miller

> Будте здравомыслящим человеком, никакое количество жизней насекомых не стоит жизни животного или человека. Поэтому идём путём причинения наименьшего зла, осознавая что мы едим не из привязанности, а для того чтобы поддержать жизненные силы этого драгоценного человеческой тела, благодаря которому мы намереваемся принести благо всем живым существам. К сожалению в сансары невозможно никому не причинять вреда, от сансары можно лишь освободиться. Поэтому проявляем здравомыслие, находимся всегда в осознанности и настойчиво стремимся к освобождению.


В целом согласен, про "никакое количество жизней насекомых не стоит жизни животного или человека" можно было бы поспорить.

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если вы верите в закон кармы, то должны понимать, что поедая плоть живых существ вам рано или поздно придётся отдать должок. Всё предельго просто : хотите бегать с хвостом в будущих жизнях - еште их плоть, хотите эволюционировать, развиваться - Воздержитесь от употребления чужой плоти. Я не беру в расчёт реализованных мастеров, которые употребляют мясо при ритуала таких как Ганапуджа и реально приносят благо всем живым существам. Когда вы сможете пить мочу, есть кал, вот тогда можно и мяса поесть.


Это индуистские представления. В буддизме камма накапливается от благих или неблагих осознанных действий. Употребление в пищу мяса и покупка мяса уже убитых животных, не являются неблагими деяниями. Убийство, кража, ложь, прелюбодеяния - вот неблагие деяния, благодаря которым можно родиться в мире животных и других неблагополучных уделах.

Дэвадатта хотел святее Будды выглядеть, пытаясь ввести в сангхе вегетарианство, но Будда не дал ему это сделать.

----------

Ассаджи (04.03.2017)

----------


## Доня

Девадатта не с этой мотивацией хотел ввести ограничения...

----------

Ometoff (04.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Девадатта не с этой мотивацией хотел ввести ограничения...


С этой. Именно подчеркнуть, что настоящие тру аскеты должны вегетарианцами быть, и самоограничения аскетические (дхутанга) в обязательном порядке соблюдать. Он потом в своей сангхе такие правила и ввел, и монахов у Будды переманивал, именно на это упор делая, что у него сангха аскетичнее.

----------

Ассаджи (04.03.2017)

----------


## Доня

Ну я не претендую на знание истинного положения вещей в сангхе, однако Девадатта был врагом Будды, несмотря на то, что являлся братом ему, убить его хотел не раз вроде. А что касается его намерения ввести ограничения, то это было сделано с целью раскола, что и произошло, но в итоге его, Девадатты, сангха распалась, когда монахи поняли, что он "злодей".

----------


## Ануруддха

> При выращивании зерновых культур уничтожается от 2 до 20 личинок/особей вредителей (насекомых) на 1 м2 посевной площади. При умножении на площадь посева (1 га = 10000м2) получаем, сколько живых существ убито для сохранения продуктов для питания.


Для прокорма животноводства распахано гораздо больше земель чем это необходимо было бы для вегетарианства.

----------

Lion Miller (04.03.2017), Ometoff (05.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Еше Нинбо (05.03.2017), Осетров (15.06.2018), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Это как раз 'запрещено' - эквивалентно тому, что нельзя ни при каких обстоятельствах, а здесь именно разрешено, за исключением указанных случаев.


Ну с такой простой логикой можно смело идти в магазин и не платить на кассе, на выходе охранникам сказать, что выносить продукты из магазина "не запрещено".





> Написал по памяти. В чем состоит мое лукавство? Никакие это не лекарственные средства, а пищевые продукты, просто довольно дорогие и можно сказать деликатесные для того времени.


Еще раз к сведение, в Тибетской медицине и в Аюрведе мясо может рассматривать как лекарство и по Винае тоже.





> Это примитивная логика. Потому что если нет одного покупателя, будет другой покупатель. Если животное уже убито, то мясо, не будучи проданным - просто пропадет, а животное от этого не воскреснет. Если продажи упадут существенно, то фермеры сократят поголовье скота, и у существ с соответствующей каммой, просто не будет возможности родиться в довольно комфортных и сытных условиях, и они родятся в дикой природе, где их жизнь будет скорее всего короче, голоднее и где они умрут от голода или будут съедены хищниками.


Прямо таки облагодетельствовали животных выращиваемых на убой. Но хорошо таки, что дошли до очевидного пункта, что если нет заказчика-покупателя то нет и убийства.





> Я вам уже привел случай, из Канона, который показывает, что мясо продавалось в лавках, и именно там покупалось трижды чистое мясо для монахов.


Ссылка на сутру и цитата?





> Так камма не работает. Мясник, забивающий скот и владелец мясного бизнеса накапливают неблагую камму, тогда как покупатель, покупающий мясо в магазине, и не указывающий пальцем на конкретное животное, чтобы его убили для него, не накапливает подобной каммы, не смотря на все законы рынка, не имеющие никакого отношения к камме.


Карма, обыденном понимании, - это причинно-следственная связь. Поступок порождает следствие. Не обязательно закатывать глаза и задумчиво произносить: "Так карма не работает". Причину и следствие, при желании, можно увидеть и понять здесь и сейчас. Животное гибнет в следствии желания им обладать, а желание не обязательно может быть выражено в вербальной форме.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Еше Нинбо (05.03.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ссылка на сутру и цитата?


Я приводил выше ссылку на историю из Винаи.




> Животное гибнет в следствии желания им обладать, а желание не обязательно может быть выражено в вербальной форме.


Возьмем два случая: 

1. классический вариант нечистого мяса, когда человек указывает на курицу, и говорит мяснику - убей ка и ощипай для меня вот эту курицу.
2. чистое мясо купленное в магазине, когда человек не заказывал убийство, а купил мясо уже убитого животного.

По вашему между этими случаями нет разницы в камме? Если есть, то в чем она заключается?

----------


## Йен

> Как некоторым не хочется расставаться с мясом. Привычка—вторая натура. Под нее и любой аргумент найдется.


Убрать цепляние за идею обязательного полного вегетарианства некоторым тоже не под силу )

----------


## Ануруддха

> Я приводил выше ссылку на историю из Винаи.


Не увидел где в Винае описано, как миряне покупают в лавке мясо и затем его подносят монахам и монахи его одобрительно едят.





> Возьмем два случая: 
> 
> 1. классический вариант нечистого мяса, когда человек указывает на курицу, и говорит мяснику - убей ка и ощипай для меня вот эту курицу.
> 2. чистое мясо купленное в магазине, когда человек не заказывал убийство, а купил мясо уже убитого животного.
> 
> По вашему между этими случаями нет разницы в камме? Если есть, то в чем она заключается?


Не берусь оценить как в каждом конкретном случае работает механизм кармы. Но одно знаю точно, что между убийством и покупкой существует связь. 

А разница в восприятии и оценке поступков больше психологическая. Мясо в магазине слишком обезличено, в нем не видно предшествующее ему страдания, ужаса и боли, оно как батон - купил и пошел. Но восприятие может сильно измениться если сделать личную экскурсию на мясобойню или мясокомбинат. И вообще мирянам буддистам стоит чаще задумываться, что является источником их благосостояния, какова его причина и чем за это платит весь мир. Такое экологичное метта мышление. Оно не мешает Дхамме, а лишь добавляет в него осознанность и ответственность.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (11.03.2017), Еше Нинбо (05.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А разница в восприятии и оценке поступков больше психологическая. Мясо в магазине слишком обезличено, в нем не видно предшествующее ему страдания, ужаса и боли, оно как батон - купил и пошел. Но восприятие может сильно измениться если сделать личную экскурсию на мясобойню или мясокомбинат. И вообще мирянам буддистам стоит чаще задумываться, что является источником их благосостояния, какова его причина и чем за это платит весь мир. Такое экологичное метта мышление. Оно не мешает Дхамме, а лишь добавляет в него осознанность и ответственность.


Для этого думать придётся, мыслить и анализировать, а не только повторять и пересказывать  слова.
Метту бхаванить и прочее, а не только читать.

----------

Ануруддха (06.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (11.03.2017), Еше Нинбо (05.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кмк., надо всётаки ссылочку о тантрийском  взгляде на мясоедение добавить,( а то в названии темы это есть, а в теме нет, прям как короли и капуста в повести О. Генри )


http://savetibet.ru/2007/01/06/bya_b...s_rdo_rje.html

----------

Еше Нинбо (05.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

Уже и мясо должно быть необезличенным )
Надо тогда прекращать принимать новые лекарственные препараты и технологии - сколько мышей и кроликов гибнет в научных экспериментах. И прогуливаясь на природе обязательно подметать дорожку перед собой, дабы не раздавить муравья. Мы, похоже, на джайнистком форуме оказались )



"В случае мясоедства и вегетарианства люди спорят вслепую, настаивая то на одной крайности, то на другой. Проблема в том, что люди привязываются к определенному типу еды - овощам или мясу. Для буддистов нет ни мяса, ни овощей, а только лишь природные элементы. Не важно о ком идёт речь - о поедающем или о том, кого поедают. Оба они состоят из природных элементов. Обстоятельства, в которых следует есть мясо и в которых не следует, определяются принципами Калама сутты. Именно по этой причине Будда не настаивал только на употреблении мяса или только на употреблении овощей или же на не употреблении мяса и не употреблении овощей. Такие безрассудные утверждения не являются буддийским путем."

Атян Буддадаса Бхиккху

----------

Антарадхана (05.03.2017), Фил (06.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "В случае мясоедства и вегетарианства люди спорят вслепую, настаивая то на одной крайности, то на другой. Проблема в том, что люди привязываются к определенному типу еды - овощам или мясу. Для буддистов нет ни мяса, ни овощей, а только лишь природные элементы. Не важно о ком идёт речь - о поедающем или о том, кого поедают. Оба они состоят из природных элементов. Обстоятельства, в которых следует есть мясо и в которых не следует, определяются принципами Калама сутты. Именно по этой причине Будда не настаивал только на употреблении мяса или только на употреблении овощей или же на не употреблении мяса и не употреблении овощей. Такие безрассудные утверждения не являются буддийским путем."
> 
> Атян Буддадаса Бхиккху


Интересно, что о мясе там это сказано вскользь, наряду с абортами и тп.:
"В отношении абортов люди до посинения спорят о том, можно ли это делать или нельзя, без рассмотрения конкретных случаев и обстоятельств. Когда мы следуем принципам буддийского разумения, каждая ситуация сама скажет что следует делать, а чего не следует. Пожалуйста, прекратите настаивать только на односторонней позиции.

В случае мясоедства и вегетарианства люди спорят вслепую, настаивая то на одной крайности, то на другой. Проблема в том, что люди привязываются к определенному типу еды - овощам или мясу. Для буддистов нет ни мяса, ни овощей, а только лишь природные элементы. Не важно о ком идёт речь - о поедающем или о том, кого поедают. Оба они состоят из природных элементов. Обстоятельства, в которых следует есть мясо и в которых не следует, определяются принципами Калама сутты. Именно по этой причине Будда не настаивал только на употреблении мяса или только на употреблении овощей или же на не употреблении мяса и не употреблении овощей. Такие безрассудные утверждения не являются буддийским путём. 

Говорить о том, что демократия совершенна и идеальна, означает говорить с зарытой в песок головой. Те, кто говорят об этом, не принимают в расчёт тот факт, что демократия эгоистичных людей намного хуже диктаторства неэгоистичного человека, который управляет с принципами Дхаммы и справедливости. Демократия эгоистичных людей означает свободу использования их эгоизма в самых ужасающих и пугающих размерах. Проблемы растут как снежный ком там, где установлена демократия эгоизма. Перестаньте говорить, что демократия лучше всего или диктаторство лучше всего. Вместо этого следуйте принципам, что обе системы будут хороши, если основываются на Дхамме. Каждый народ должен решить сам какая система для собственной страны лучше всего подходит."

А такто там какраз основной посыл ачарьи, на основе каламасутты:

-В заключение нужно отметить, что Калама сутта не запрещает нам верить во что-то; она только лишь просит нас верить в соответствии с независимым умом и мудростью. Она не запрещает нам слушать что-либо; она всего лишь просит слушать так, чтобы не попасть в умственное рабство. Более того, она помогает нам понимать, рассуждать, анализировать и решать с большой проницательностью и точностью, так, что мы можем найти золотые иглы в стогах сена размером с гору.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Boo...-truth1-sv.htm

----------

Фил (06.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Вот, для кого Ламрим Дже Цонкапы- в "авторитете"- со страницы 280 (написанных на листе) или 340 в "прокрутке".. - о факторах для того- что- бы "случилась- полная карма".

----------

Lion Miller (05.03.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Но одно знаю точно, что между убийством и покупкой существует связь.


Мало ли какие связи существуют, но раз Будда не порицал мясоедение и покупку мяса, но порицал убийство животных, заказ убийства, работу мясником и торговцем мясом, то значит очевидно, что покупка мяса и мясоедение не имеют существенных каммических последствий.




> А разница в восприятии и оценке поступков больше психологическая. Мясо в магазине слишком обезличено, в нем не видно предшествующее ему страдания, ужаса и боли, оно как батон - купил и пошел. Но восприятие может сильно измениться если сделать личную экскурсию на мясобойню или мясокомбинат. И вообще мирянам буддистам стоит чаще задумываться, что является источником их благосостояния, какова его причина и чем за это платит весь мир. Такое экологичное метта мышление. Оно не мешает Дхамме, а лишь добавляет в него осознанность и ответственность.


Это у джайнов все на эмоциях замешено. У буддистов как раз все безлично, мясо - это просто материя. Не стоит пытаться быть святее Будды, потому что Будда ел мясо, Араханты ели мясо, монахи если мясо и миряне ели мясо. Почему же не есть нам, если мы не убиваем животных, и не заказываем их убийство? Покупка мяса, естественно не является заказом убийства, если покупателем не было оговорено убийство конкретного животного, и убийство не совершается для конкретного покупателя, т.е. мясо уже убитого животного покупается случайным покупателем. Если в этом и есть какая-то неблагая камма, то она ничтожна, и не идет ни в какое сравнение с убийством и заказом убийства, иначе бы Будда запретил есть мясо мирянам и тем более монахам.

----------

Фил (06.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Выбор:

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

Подобные картинки - это грубые манипуляции. На самом деле диета и нравственность никак не связаны, о чем и говорил Будда брахманам-вегетарианцам. Тот же Дэвадатта был вегетарианцем, или Гитлер, или индуисты, которые устраивали погромы и резню мусульман. Видимо не все так просто и примитивно, и нравственность не зависит от того, что ест человек.

----------

Фил (06.03.2017), Шавырин (06.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

Это все ошибки обобщений. 
Начали с обобщения 140 видов снега, продолжили формами Платона, теперь обобщаем дальше, про мясо и аборты.

Так же ведь совсем думать мозгу не надо? Если есть обобщение?
Красота!

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Мясоеды всегда найдут отмазки. Большое зло всегда начинается с малого. Из-за поедания трупов животных, их убийства начинаются все малые и большие войны.

----------

Сергей С (06.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Каждый жующий кусок мяса за обедом, должен сам пройти процесс заготовки мяса, а не нанимать опосредованно по привычке, выработанной социумом, убийц для его заготовки. Тогда я думаю человек задумается о том, что он совершает, когда он увидит страдания животных своими глазами, их слёзы и стоны.

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо



----------

Сергей С (06.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Фил

> Каждый жующий кусок мяса за обедом, должен сам пройти процесс заготовки мяса, а не нанимать опосредованно по привычке, выработанной социумом, убийц для его заготовки. Тогда я думаю человек задумается о том, что он совершает, когда он увидит страдания животных своими глазами, их слёзы и стоны.


Я был на бойне мясокомбината.
Никаких слез и стонов там нет.

Вы очень драматизируете.

----------

Шавырин (06.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Я был на бойне мясокомбината.
> Никаких слез и стонов там нет.
> 
> Вы очень драматизируете.


На показательной экскурсии бывали или работали там?

Здесь посмотрите:

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

> На показательной экскурсии бывали или работали там?


В детстве пробрались инкогнито.
Т.е. для нас никто ничего специально не показывал, все как есть.

----------


## Фил

При производстве любой самой замечательной веганской еды все равно будет кто-нибудь гибнуть.
У Вас либо мораль очень избирательная, либо Вы себе сами жизнь в ад превратили.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> При производстве любой самой замечательной веганской еды все равно будет кто-нибудь гибнуть.
> У Вас либо мораль очень избирательная, либо Вы себе сами жизнь в ад превратили.


Скорей всего это зависит от совести каждого человека. Я животных не ем. Это у мясоедов ад будет в следующем перерождении как воздаяние.

----------

Ometoff (06.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Сергей С (06.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Скорей всего это зависит от совести каждого человека.


Таким образом, все традиционно употребляющие мясо этносы (потому что есть больше нечего): монголы, якуты, тибетцы - автоматически становятся бессовестными.
Дикари!

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В детстве пробрались инкогнито.
> Т.е. для нас никто ничего специально не показывал, все как есть.


Понятно. Дети несмышлёные.

----------


## Фил

> Понятно. Дети несмышлёные.


Теоретически, у нас должно было бы возникнуть прям стойкое неприятие колбасы и сосисок.
Однако нет.

----------


## Фил

Слово "убийство" имеет достаточно сильную негативную коннотацию.
Почему не употребляют слово "убийство" при заготовке дров?
  @*Алик* только приводил здесь притчу про "не убивай воду"





> Его подрезал острый нож, 
> Свалил беднягу с ног, 
> И, как бродягу на правёж, 
> Везут его на ток.  
> 
> Дубасить Джона принялись 
> Злодеи поутру. 
> Потом, подбрасывая ввысь, 
> Кружили на ветру.  
> ...

----------

Алик (07.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Слово "убийство" имеет достаточно сильную негативную коннотацию.
> Почему не употребляют слово "убийство" при заготовке дров?
>   @*Алик* только приводил здесь притчу про "не убивай воду"


Когда перестанете нанимать убийц, которые вам мясо заготавливают, а сами будете убивать, тогда будете рассуждать по-другому, я в этом уверен.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (11.03.2017), Сергей С (06.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Я был на бойне мясокомбината.
> Никаких слез и стонов там нет.


У меня отец работал по молодости на мясокомбинате, говорил про плачущих коров и лошадей, что у них перед забоем текут слёзы. Знакомая, держала кроликов, тоже говорила что они плачут, когда их убивают.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Еше Нинбо (06.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

> У меня отец работал по молодости на мясокомбинате, говорил про плачущих коров и лошадей, что у них перед забоем текут слёзы. Знакомая, держала кроликов, тоже говорила что они плачут, когда их убивают.


Ну кто-то говорит так, кто-то по другому.
Абсолютной правоты нет.

Не знаю, как раньше это осуществлялось, я видел что их электричеством убивают.
Моментально.

----------


## Фил

> Когда перестанете нанимать убийц, которые вам мясо заготавливают, а сами будете убивать


Каким образом я это буду делать?
Кого я буду убивать живя в городе?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Каким образом я это буду делать?
> Кого я буду убивать живя в городе?


Покупаете ружье, лицензию надо будет оформить это займет некоторое время. Затем в деревню свиней на забой помогать, либо в тайгу за дичью. Мужиков в деревнях не хватает. Мой дядя перестал есть свинину, после того как теща попросила хряка убить. Она в деревне жила.
Вначале надо убить, потом шкуру снять ножом с трупа. Кишки выпустить, кровь.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Скорей всего это зависит от совести каждого человека. Я животных не ем.


Вы едите хлеб и другие растительные продукты, при современном выращивании которых, ядохимикатами убивают секстиллионы животных "вредителей". Вы не знали об этом?




> Каждый жующий кусок мяса за обедом, должен сам пройти процесс заготовки мяса, а не нанимать опосредованно по привычке, выработанной социумом, убийц для его заготовки. Тогда я думаю человек задумается о том, что он совершает, когда он увидит страдания животных своими глазами, их слёзы и стоны.






> Покупаете ружье, лицензию надо будет оформить это займет некоторое время. Затем в деревню свиней на забой помогать, либо в тайгу за дичью. Мужиков в деревнях не хватает. Мой дядя перестал есть свинину, после того как теща попросила хряка убить. Она в деревне жила.
> Вначале надо убить, потом шкуру снять ножом с трупа. Кишки выпустить, кровь.

----------


## Фил

> Покупаете ружье, лицензию надо будет оформить это займет некоторое время. Затем в деревню свиней на забой помогать, либо в тайгу за дичью. Мужиков в деревнях не хватает. Мой дядя перестал есть свинину, после того как теща попросила хряка убить. Она в деревне жила.
> Вначале надо убить, потом шкуру снять ножом с трупа. Кишки выпустить, кровь.


У меня нет времени на это.
Вы какие то сферические безжизненные мысленные эксперименты предлагаете.
А зачем?
Мне нужно с тем жить, что у меня сейчас.

Если бы у меня было бы ружье и я бы им пользовался для питания.....

----------


## Фил

В какую тайгу?
Я не мажор, чтобы на "экзотический отдых" ездить и стрелять дичь. У меня денег не хватит.
Да и на ружье тоже, оно дорогое.

----------


## Фил

Это волюнтаризм в стиле Сартра, когда он отвественнен за все, за каждую песчинку во Вселенной.

Да, хорошо бы узнать не только про мясо, как делается но и вообще любая еда: овощи, фрукты, как они выращиваются с помощью современных агротехнологии. И выяснится, что природу то используют в хвост и гриву. А съеденный укроп может спас бы от гибели жука какого нибудь?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

А вот никто не задумывался, что будет если никто не будет есть мясо?

Я не в курсе...
Не исключено, что не так просто все.

----------


## Фил

Вот нашел.
Интересно..

www.bbc.com/russian/vert-fut-37730605

----------

Доня (11.03.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

В удаленной реплике я говорил о том, что совершенно ненормально для буддиста предлагать тем людям, кто не убивает животных, но ест мясо - убивать животных, чтобы соответствовать весьма странному понятию о справедливости. Переходом на личность, там являлось лишь упоминание о том, что собеседник является монахом.

----------

Фил (06.03.2017), Шавырин (06.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В удаленной реплике я говорил о том, что совершенно ненормально для буддиста предлагать тем людям, кто не убивает животных, но ест мясо - убивать животных, чтобы соответствовать весьма странному понятию о справедливости. Переходом на личность, там являлось лишь упоминание о том, что собеседник является монахом.


У заказчика убийства ответственность тяжелее и наказание тяжелее, чем у исполнителя убийства.
Тот, кто убивает себе животное для пропитания, убивает одно животное. А тот, кто заказывает мясо животных, является заказчиком массовых убийств животных в промышленном масштабе. Это миллионы жизней ежегодно: жизни птиц, коров, свиней, овец, кроликов и других живых существ. При этом много трупов животных выбрасывают, когда они протухают, разлагаются, когда истекает срок хранения трупа, и они не доходят до покупателя-заказчика.
Огромное количество зерна идёт на питание домашних животных, которого было бы достаточно, чтобы устранить голод на планете.
Одумайтесь люди!

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

Покупатель, заказчик и исполнитель - совершенно автономные понятия.

Покупатель колбасы в супермаркете не является ни  заказчиком, ни изготовителем.

Да, он включен в общую цепочку, но в эту цепочку включены и Вы, так что по Вашей же логике, Вы ничем не отличаетесь от обличаемых "убийц".

----------

Шавырин (07.03.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

> В удаленной реплике я говорил о том, что совершенно ненормально для буддиста предлагать тем людям, кто не убивает животных, но ест мясо - убивать животных, чтобы соответствовать весьма странному понятию о справедливости.


*Цукерберг перешел на мясо собственноручно убитых животных*

Основатель социальной сети Facebook Марк Цукерберг рассказал о том, что отныне ест мясо только тех животных, которых убил собственноручно. Об этом Цукерберг заявил в интервью Fortune.

"В этом году я практически стал вегетарианцем, потому что позволяю себе есть мясо только тех животных, которых убиваю сам. _Многие люди забывают о том, что каждый раз, когда они едят мясо, это означает убийство живого существа_. Моей целью было не дать себе забыть об этом", - заявил Цукерберг.

Глава Facebook назвал свой новый подход к питанию положительным опытом, так как теперь он ест гораздо больше здоровой пищи и многое узнал о выращивании животных и уходе за ними. Первой жертвой Цукерберга стал омар, которого он сварил заживо. По словам Марка, совершить первое убийство было очень тяжело в эмоциональном плане.

В качестве консультанта Цукерберга выступил повар Джесс Кул (Jesse Cool), работающий в Пало-Альто неподалеку от офиса Facebook. После расправы над омаром повар отвез Цукерберга на ферму и дал ему советы, как наиболее безболезненно убить цыпленка, свинью и козу. "Он перерезал козе горло ножом - это наиболее гуманный способ", - рассказал Кул.

https://lenta.ru/news/2011/05/27/zucker/

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Еше Нинбо (07.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

"Сроки хранения" - это нерациональное природопользование и эффект экономики потребления (капиталистической).

Любого нормального человека это будет возмущать, т.к. утверждается бесцельное и бездумное существование. Нл вегетарианцы берут следствие и борятся с ним, вместо причины.
Это донкихотство - бесполезное и вредное занятие.

----------


## Фил

Цукер вообще в аду гореть будет, туда ему и дорога  :Smilie: 

Еше, почитайте про Цукера, к чему Вы призываете?

----------


## Йен

Я так и не понял, местные фанаты вегетарианства связывающие покупку мяса в супермаркете с заказом убийства животных, то есть логикой типа - если по голове стукнуть, то шнурки на ботинках развяжутся, уже отказались от современных медицинских препаратов и технологий? )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> *Цукерберг перешел на мясо собственноручно убитых животных*
> 
> Основатель социальной сети Facebook Марк Цукерберг рассказал о том, что отныне ест мясо только тех животных, которых убил собственноручно. Об этом Цукерберг заявил в интервью Fortune.
> 
> "В этом году я практически стал вегетарианцем, потому что позволяю себе есть мясо только тех животных, которых убиваю сам. _Многие люди забывают о том, что каждый раз, когда они едят мясо, это означает убийство живого существа_. Моей целью было не дать себе забыть об этом", - заявил Цукерберг.
> 
> Глава Facebook назвал свой новый подход к питанию положительным опытом, так как теперь он ест гораздо больше здоровой пищи и многое узнал о выращивании животных и уходе за ними. Первой жертвой Цукерберга стал омар, которого он сварил заживо. По словам Марка, совершить первое убийство было очень тяжело в эмоциональном плане.
> 
> В качестве консультанта Цукерберга выступил повар Джесс Кул (Jesse Cool), работающий в Пало-Альто неподалеку от офиса Facebook. После расправы над омаром повар отвез Цукерберга на ферму и дал ему советы, как наиболее безболезненно убить цыпленка, свинью и козу. "Он перерезал козе горло ножом - это наиболее гуманный способ", - рассказал Кул.
> ...


Заказчик-потребитель убиенных животных действительно несёт на себе более тяжкий грех, чем непосредственный исполнитель убийства животных, предназначенных на корм человеку. Марк человек думающий. Он это понимает. Он не хочет быть соучастником массового убиения домашних животных на фермах и мясобойнях.
Когда человек сам видит страдания животного, которого он убивает, человек в большинстве случаев отказывается затем от употребления в пищу мяса. Совесть она у каждого человека есть.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Алик

> У меня отец работал по молодости на мясокомбинате, говорил про плачущих коров и лошадей, что у них перед забоем текут слёзы. Знакомая, держала кроликов, тоже говорила что они плачут, когда их убивают.


Они не только плачут -  кричат, как люди ( на маленьких скотобойнях никто не заморачивается, как убивать безболезненно).
Да и в дикой природе животные не молчат - когда лиса или сова нападает на зайца, тот на весь лес может кричать ( когда первый раз услышал - думал человека убивают. Нашел это место, а там только совиные перья (заяц, когда его догоняют, падает на спину и бьет задними лапами так, что может хищнику брюхо когтями распороть).

----------

Ometoff (07.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Доня (11.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Они не только плачут -  кричат, как люди ( на маленьких скотобойнях никто не заморачивается, как убивать безболезненно).
> Да и в дикой природе животные не молчат - когда лиса или сова нападает на зайца, тот на весь лес может кричать ( когда первый раз услышал - думал человека убивают. Нашел это место, а там только совиные перья (заяц, когда его догоняют, падает на спину и бьет задними лапами так, что может хищнику брюхо когтями распороть).


У меня даже рыб-сазан застонал, когда думая что добил его- потрошить начал.. Каменное сердце, знание биологии (дабы религия не мучила совесть!), и здоровая компания и аппетит -спасут любителя шашлыков! (скорее лето что-ли аа!!)

----------

Мяснов (07.03.2017)

----------


## Алик

> У меня даже рыб-сазан застонал, когда думая что добил его- потрошить начал.. Каменное сердце, знание биологии (дабы религия не мучила совесть!), и здоровая компания и аппетит -спасут любителя шашлыков! (скорее лето что-ли аа!!)


Когда-то мне бывалый рыбак объяснял, что лучший способ насадить живца - это пропустить ему поводок в жаберную щель и вытащить его через рот. А там можно и тройник к карабинчику пристёгивать, чтобы он перед мордой болтался. И мудро добавил, что так живец очень долго не подохнет. 
С тех пор я рыбу не ловлю ( живец ( ну или я) с крючками изо рта торчащими, мерещится).

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Дубинин (07.03.2017), Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Когда-то мне бывалый рыбак объяснял, что лучший способ насадить живца - это пропустить ему поводок в жаберную щель и вытащить его через рот. А там можно и тройник к карабинчику пристёгивать, чтобы он перед мордой болтался. И мудро добавил, что так живец очень долго не подохнет. 
> С тех пор я рыбу не ловлю ( живец ( ну или я) с крючками изо рта торчащими, мерещится).


Тем не менее в магазине селёдки слабого посола- не разу не стонали :EEK!: .. Пойду- ка я на трейн-стейшен схожу (там жирный "залом" в бочках). Эх- эх- грехи наши тяжкие  :Facepalm: 
(в аквариумы с живыми карпами- в магазине- стыдливо стараюсь не смотреть.. :Cry: )

----------

Алик (09.03.2017), Доня (11.03.2017), Мяснов (07.03.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> *Цукерберг перешел на мясо собственноручно убитых животных*
> 
> Основатель социальной сети Facebook Марк Цукерберг рассказал о том, что отныне ест мясо только тех животных, которых убил собственноручно. Об этом Цукерберг заявил в интервью Fortune.
> 
> "В этом году я практически стал вегетарианцем, потому что позволяю себе есть мясо только тех животных, которых убиваю сам. _Многие люди забывают о том, что каждый раз, когда они едят мясо, это означает убийство живого существа_. Моей целью было не дать себе забыть об этом", - заявил Цукерберг.
> 
> Глава Facebook назвал свой новый подход к питанию положительным опытом, так как теперь он ест гораздо больше здоровой пищи и многое узнал о выращивании животных и уходе за ними. Первой жертвой Цукерберга стал омар, которого он сварил заживо. По словам Марка, совершить первое убийство было очень тяжело в эмоциональном плане.
> 
> В качестве консультанта Цукерберга выступил повар Джесс Кул (Jesse Cool), работающий в Пало-Альто неподалеку от офиса Facebook. После расправы над омаром повар отвез Цукерберга на ферму и дал ему советы, как наиболее безболезненно убить цыпленка, свинью и козу. "Он перерезал козе горло ножом - это наиболее гуманный способ", - рассказал Кул.
> ...


Цукерберг разве является авторитетом в буддизме? Мало ли у разных людей тех или иных заблуждений... Если соотнести это явление с наставлениями Будды из сутт, которые уже приводились в этой теме, то такое поведение однозначно является неблагим. Совершение убийства животных и непосредственный заказ убийства конкретного животного однозначно ведут к накоплению неблагой каммы и порицаются Буддой, тогда как употребление мяса в пищу (даже монахами!) и покупка мяса уже убитого животного не порицаются Буддой. Все просто.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> При этом много трупов животных выбрасывают, когда они протухают, разлагаются, когда истекает срок хранения трупа, и они не доходят до покупателя-заказчика.


Это проблема западных стран, там вообще много еды выбрасывают, не важно, мясной или вегетарианской. Традиционные скотоводы, например, тибетцы, ничего не выбрасывают.




> Огромное количество зерна идёт на питание домашних животных, которого было бы достаточно, чтобы устранить голод на планете.


Вы предлагаете засчёт силоса и комбикорма решить проблему голода на земле? На площадях, отведённых под кормовые культуры, не обязательно получится вырастить достаточно зерна, которым могут питаться люди. Кроме того, при всём уважении к вегетарианцам, мясо калорийнее и содержит незаменимые аминокислоты. Если речь идёт не о хипстерах, которые могут потратить время и деньги на то, чтобы подобрать себе вегетарианскую диету, а о голодающих людях, накормить их в смысле обеспечения нормального здорового рациона достаточно трудно. Если бы вегетарианство могло легко решить проблему голода, в Африке бы голода не было. В реальности же всё немного не так.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> У меня даже рыб-сазан застонал, когда думая что добил его- потрошить начал.. Каменное сердце, знание биологии (дабы религия не мучила совесть!), и здоровая компания и аппетит -спасут любителя шашлыков! (скорее лето что-ли аа!!)


*
История о том, как царь Лиули истребил племя Шакьев.*

До Будды Шакьямуни, в государстве Дяпило, городе Юэчен была деревня рыбаков. В деревне было большое озеро. В то время случилась засуха и вода высохла. Вся рыба была съедена жителями деревни. Оставшаяся последней самая большая рыба также была убита и сварена. И только один маленький мальчик никогда не ел рыбьего мяса, но в тот день ради забавы 3 раза постучал по голове той большой рыбы.
Впоследствии, когда уже появился на свет Будда Шакьямуни, царь Босыни стал исповедовать буддизм и взял в жёны девушку из племени Шакьев. Вскоре она родила царевича, которого назвали Лиули. Когда Лиули был маленьким, он учился в городе племени Шакьев Юэчене. Однажды, из-за того, что он для забавы сел в трон Будды, его отругали и сбросили оттуда. Он же затаил в сердце злобу. И когда пришло ему время стать царём, он повёл армию прямо на город Юэчен и истребил всех его жителей. В то время у Будды 3 дня болела голова. Все его близкие ученики просили Будду придумать способ, чтобы спасти Шакьев, но он сказал, что карму трудно изменить. Арья Мудяньлень с помощью Сиддхи (волшебной силы) в свою чашу для подаяний спрятал в воздухе 500 родственников Шакьямуни. Он был уверен, что спас их, но когда он опустил чашу, он увидел, что все они превратились в кровь. Ученики Будды стали спрашивать об этом Будду, и тогда он рассказал им притчу о том, как в прошлом рыбаки съели рыбу. Та самая большая рыба была прежним воплощением царя Лиули. Армия, которую он возглавлял, была в прошлом рыбой в том озере. А все убитые жители города Юэчен были в прошлом рыбаками, которые съели тогда всю рыбу. Сам Будда был тем мальчиком, который постучал 3 раза по голове рыбы и получил сегодня воздаяние трёхдневной головной болью. Трудно убежать от кармы. Поэтому 500 человек из племени Шакьев, спасённые Арьей Мудяньленем, не смогли сохранить жизнь. В дальнейшем царь Лиули переродился в аду, и воздаяние взаимного мщения у него не знало конца, причинно-следственная связь у него поистине ужасна.

Из наставлений буддийского монаха, старца Сюйюня

----------

Ometoff (07.03.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Это проблема западных стран, там вообще много еды выбрасывают, не важно, мясной или вегетарианской. Традиционные скотоводы, например, тибетцы, ничего не выбрасывают.
> 
> 
> Вы предлагаете засчёт силоса и комбикорма решить проблему голода на земле? На площадях, отведённых под кормовые культуры, не обязательно получится вырастить достаточно зерна, которым могут питаться люди. Кроме того, при всём уважении к вегетарианцам, мясо калорийнее и содержит незаменимые аминокислоты. Если речь идёт не о хипстерах, которые могут потратить время и деньги на то, чтобы подобрать себе вегетарианскую диету, а о голодающих людях, накормить их в смысле обеспечения нормального здорового рациона достаточно трудно. Если бы вегетарианство могло легко решить проблему голода, в Африке бы голода не было. В реальности же всё немного не так.


*3. Спутники мяса: голод, истощение природных ресурсов и загрязнение окружающей среды*

Тем, кто решил навсегда отказаться от употребления мяса в пищу, немаловажно знать, что, не причиняя больше страданий животным, они будут получать при этом все необходимые питательные ингредиенты, избавив одновременно свои организмы от всех тех ядов и токсинов, которые в изобилии содержатся в мясе. Помимо этого, многие люди, в особенности те, кому не чужда забота о благосостоянии общества и положении с экологией окружающей среды, найдут в вегетарианстве ещё один немаловажный положительный момент: решение проблемы мирового голода и истощения естественных ресурсов планеты.

Экономисты и эксперты по вопросам сельского хозяйства едины в своём мнении, что нехватка запасов продовольствия в мире вызвана, отчасти, низкой эффективностью мясного животноводства, с точки зрения коэффициента получаемого пищевого протеина на единицу используемой сельскохозяйственной площади. Растительные культуры способны принести куда больше протеина на гектар посева, нежели продукты животноводства. Так один гектар земли, засеянной зерновыми, принесёт в пять раз больше протеина, нежели тот же гектар, используемый под кормовые культуры в животноводстве. Гектар, засеянный бобовыми, принесёт в десять раз больше протеина. Несмотря на всю убедительность этих цифр, более половины всех посевных площадей в США заняты под кормовые культуры. В соответствии с данными, приведёнными в докладе Соединённые Штаты и мировые ресурсы, если бы все вышеупомянутые площади использовались под растительные культуры, непосредственно идущие в пищу человеку, то, в калорийном измерении, это привело бы к четырёхкратному увеличению объёма получаемых пищевых продуктов.102 В то же самое время, по оценкам Агентства ООН по вопросам продовольствия и сельского хозяйства (FAO) более полутора миллиардов человек на Земле страдают от систематического недоедания, при том что около 500 миллионов из них находятся на грани голода.

По данным Департамента сельского хозяйства США 91 процент урожая кукурузы, 77 процентов соевых, 64 процента ячменя, 88 процентов овса и 99 процентов сорго, собранных в США в 1970-е годы, были отправлены на корм мясному скоту. Более того, животные на фермах вынуждены теперь поедать высокопротеиновые комбикорма из рыбы; половина всего годового улова рыбы за 1968 год пошла на корм скоту. Наконец, интенсивное использование сельскохозяйственных земель для удовлетворения всё возрастающего спроса на продукты мясного животноводства приводит к истощению почвы и снижению качества сельхозпродуктов (в особенности зерновых), идущих непосредственно на стол человеку.

Столь же печальна статистика, говорящая о потерях растительного протеина в процессе его переработки в животный протеин при откорме мясных пород животных. В среднем животному требуется восемь килограммов растительного протеина для выработки одного килограмма животного протеина, при этом наивысший аналогичный коэффициент у коров - двадцать один к одному.103 Франсис Лаппэ, эксперт по вопросам сельского хозяйства и проблемам голода из Института проблем питания и развития, утверждает, что в результате такого расточительного использования растительных ресурсов, ежегодно около 118 миллионов тонн растительного протеина становятся недоступными человеку - количество, эквивалентное 90 процентам годового протеинового дефицита в мире!104 В этой связи более чем убедительно звучат слова генерального директора вышеупомянутого Агентства ООН по вопросам продовольствия и сельского хозяйства (FAO) господина Боэрма: "Если мы действительно хотим увидеть перемены к лучшему в положении с питанием беднейшей части планеты, мы должны направить все свои усилия на увеличение потребления людьми растительного протеина".105

Поставленный перед фактами этой впечатляющей статистики, кое-кто попытается возразить: "Но Соединённые Штаты производят такое количество зерновых и иных сельскохозяйственных культур, что мы вполне можем позволить себе иметь мясные продукты в избытке и при этом ещё иметь и существенный излишек зерна на экспорт". Оставив в стороне тех многочисленных американцев, которые не получают полноценного питания, давайте посмотрим, каков эффект столь широко рекламируемого американского излишка сельхозпродукции, идущего на экспорт. Половина всего американского экспорта сельхозпродукции оседает в желудках коров, овец, свиней, кур и других мясных пород животных, которые в свою очередь значительно уменьшают его протеиновую ценность, перерабатывая его в животный протеин, доступный лишь ограниченному кругу и без того сытых и обеспеченных жителей планеты, способных за него платить. Ещё более печален тот факт, что высокий процент мяса, потребляемого в США, принадлежит животным, откормленным на кормах, выросших в других, зачастую беднейших, странах мира. США является крупнейшим импортёром мяса в мире, покупая более сорока процентов всей говядины в мировом торговом обороте.106 Так, в 1973 году наша страна импортировала два миллиарда фунтов (около 900 миллионов килограммов) мяса, которые хоть и составляют лишь семь процентов от объёмов всего мяса, потребляемого в США, являются тем не менее весьма существенным фактором для большинства стран-экспортёров, несущих на себе основное бремя утраты потенциального протеина.

Каким ещё образом спрос на мясо, ведущий к потере растительного протеина, вносит свою лепту в проблему голода в мире? Давайте посмотрим на ситуацию с продовольствием в наиболее неблагополучные странах, опираясь на работу Франсиса Лаппэ и Джозефа Коллинза Первым делом - еда:

"В Центральной Америке и Доминиканской Республике от трети до половины всего производимого мяса экспортируется за рубеж, в основном в США. Алан Берг из Брукингс Инститьюшн в своём исследовании по проблемам мирового питания пишет, что большая часть мяса из стран Центральной Америки "попадает не в животы латиноамериканцев, а в гамбургеры ресторанов быстрого питания в США". (стр.289)

"Лучшие земли в Колумбии зачастую используются под пастбища, а большая часть урожая зерновых, заметно возросшего в последнее время в результате "зеленой революции" 60-х, скармливается скоту. (стр. 166) Также, в Колумбии заметный рост в птицеводческой промышленности (инициированный, в основном, одной гигантской американской пищевой корпорацией) вынудил многих фермеров перейти от посева традиционных культур, предназначенных в пищу людям (кукуруза и бобы), к более прибыльным сорго и сое, используемым исключительно как корма для птицы. В результате таких перемен возникла ситуация, при которой беднейшие слои общества лишились своей традиционной пищи - подорожавших и ставших дефицитными кукурузы и бобовых - и в то же самое время не могут позволить себе роскошь их так называемого заменителя - мяса птицы". (стр. 293)

"В странах Северо-Западной Африки экспорт крупного рогатого скота в 1971 году (первом, в череде лет опустошающей засухи) составил более 200 миллионов фунтов (около 90 миллионов килограммов), что на 41 процент выше тех же показателей за 1968 год (стр. 89). В Мали, входящей в группу этих стран, посевные площади, занятые под арахис, в 1972 году более чем вдвое превысили аналогичные показатели за 1966 год. Куда пошёл весь этот арахис? На корм европейскому скоту".107

"Несколько лет назад предприимчивые дельцы мясного бизнеса начали перебрасывать скот самолётами на Гаити для откорма на тамошних пастбищах и затем реэкспортировать на американский мясной рынок".108

Посетив Гаити, Лаппэ и Коллинз пишут:

"Мы были особенно поражены зрелищем трущоб безземельных нищих, ютящихся вдоль границ огромных орошаемых плантаций, занятых под корма для тысяч свиней, чья участь - стать сосисками для "Чикаго Сервбест Фудс". В то же самое время большинство населения Гаити вынуждено выкорчёвывать леса и распахивать некогда зеленеющие горные склоны, пытаясь вырастить хоть что-нибудь для себя". (стр. 42)

Мясная промышленность также наносит непоправимый ущерб природе через так называемый "коммерческий выпас" и чрезмерное стравливание пастбищ. Хотя эксперты и признают, что традиционный кочевой выпас разнообразных пород скота не наносит существенного вреда окружающей среде и является допустимым способом использования маргинальных земель, так или иначе непригодных под посев, однако систематический загонный выпас животных одного вида может повлечь за собой необратимую порчу ценных земель сельскохозяйственного назначения, полностью оголяя их (повсеместное явление в США, вызывающее глубокую озабоченность экологов).

Лаппэ и Коллинз утверждают, что коммерческое животноводство в Африке, нацеленное в основном на экспорт говядины, "нависло смертельной угрозой над засушливыми полу-аридными землями Африки и их традиционными обитателями... Такое развитие коммерческого животноводства будет означать дорогостоящие вложения извне, влекущие серьёзные экологические риски, полное исчезновение многих видов животных и тотальную экономическую зависимость от столь капризного международного рынка говядины".109 Но ничто не способно остановить иностранных инвесторов в их желании урвать кусок от сочного пирога африканской природы. Книга Первым делом - еда рассказывает о планах некоторых европейских корпораций по открытию множества новых животноводческих ферм на дешёвых и плодородный пастбищах Кении, Судана и Эфиопии, которые отправят все завоевания "зелёной революции" на корм скоту, скоту, чей путь лежить на обеденный стол европейцев...

Помимо проблем голода и нехватки продовольствия, мясное животноводство ложится тяжким бременем и на другие ресурсы планеты. Всем известно катастрофическое положение с водными ресурсами в некоторых регионах мира и то, что ситуация с водоснабжением ухудшается год от года. В своей книге Протеин: его химия и политика, доктор Аарон Альтшуль приводит данные затрат водных ресурсов при вегетарианском образе жизни (учитывая орошение полей, промывку и приготовление пищи) в пределах 300 галлонов (1140 литров) в день на человека. В то же самое время, для тех кто следует комплексной диете, включающей в себя помимо растительной пищи также мясо, яйца и молочные продукты, также влекущей расход водных ресурсов на откорм и забой скота, цифра эта достигает невероятных 2500 галлонов (9500 литров!) в день (аналогичный показатель для "лакто-ово-вегетарианцев" займёт среднюю позицию между этих двух крайних значений).110

Ещё одно проклятие мясного животноводства таится в том загрязнении окружающей среды, что берёт своё начало на мясных фермах. Доктор Гарольд Бернард, эксперт по вопросам сельского хозяйства Агентства по защите окружающей среды США, писал в статье в Ньюсуик за 8 ноября 1971 г., что концентрация жидких и твёрдых отходов в стоках от миллионов животных, содержащихся на 206 000 фермах в Соединённых Штатах "...в десятки, а порой и в сотни раз превышает аналогичные показатели для типовых стоков, содержащих отходы человеческой жизнедеятельности". Далее автор пишет: "Когда столь насыщенные стоки попадают в реки и водоёмы (что на практике зачастую и происходит) это приводит к катастрофическим последствиям. Количество содержащегося в воде кислорода резко падает, тогда как содержание аммиака, нитратов, фосфатов и болезнетворных бактерий превышает все допустимые нормы". Следует упомянуть и о стоках скотобоен. Исследование отходов мясозаготовительной промышленности в штате Омаха показало, что скотобойни ежедневно сбрасывают в канализацию (а оттуда в реку Миссури) более 100 000 фунтов (45 000 килограммов) жира, отходов разделки, смыва, содержимого кишок, рубца и фекалий из нижних отделов кишечника.111 Было подсчитано, что вклад отходов животноводства в проблему зарязнения водоёмов в десять раз превышает все отходы человеческой жизнедеятельности и в три раза отходы промышленного производства вместе взятые.112

Проблема мирового голода исключительно сложна и многомерна, и все мы в той или иной мере, сознательно или бессознательно, прямо или косвенно вносим свою лепту в её экономические, социальные и политические составляющие. Однако всё вышесказанное не делает менее актуальным тот факт, что, до тех пор пока спрос на мясо будет стабильным, животные будут по-прежнему потреблять во много раз больше протеина, нежели производить, загрязнять окружающую среду своими отходами, истощать и отравлять бесценные водные ресурсы планеты. Отказ же от мясной пищи позволит нам многократно повысить продуктивность посевных площадей, решив проблему снабжения человека продуктами питания, минимизировать расход естественных ресурсов Земли

http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/religion/...hism-3.htm#3.3

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> Теоретически, у нас должно было бы возникнуть прям стойкое неприятие колбасы и сосисок.
> Однако нет.


Я своего ребёнка не кормлю колбасой и сосиски,  так как понимаю что это яд. Недавно дочь гости у родителей, они её любя накормили колбасой или сосисками, зная что дома этой гадость не кормят. Так вот, по приезду домой, когда легли спать она начала жалобно стонать, а затем её обильно рвало кусочками непереваренной колбасы. Теперь мои родители поняли что это вредные продукты и больше так не поступят. Но для этого им пришлось убедиться на страданиях внучки. Мои слова до них, как и до многих форума не доходят. Спорить тут бесполезно, каждый сам рано или поздно поймёт, что ежедневное употребление убойной пищи для насыщения организма вредно для здоровья. Мясо необходимо принимать лишь как лекарство в некоторых случаях и с глубокой осознанностью во время Ганапуджи, это касается мирян. Монахи же руководствуются своим с водой правил. Как пример для всех может послужить Далай лама, который употребляет мясо 1-2 раза в неделю не для того чтобы насытится, а лишь для поддержания здоровья этого драгоценного человеческой тела. Друзья, давайте будем проявлять здравомыслие и не впадать в крайности, следуйте срединным Путём.

----------

Алик (09.03.2017), Ануруддха (07.03.2017), Доня (11.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Я своего ребёнка не кормлю колбасой и сосиски,  так как понимаю что это яд.


Так я их тоже не ем.
Но мяса там гораздо меньше чем в стейке  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

Буддистов чревоугодников, спасёт прогресс: https://hightech.fm/2017/02/22/lab_grown_meat
(правда сии куски мяса сделаны из отдельных животных клеток (живых организмов живущих в симбиозе)  :EEK!:  )
(как тяжко жить религиозному человеку  :Frown:  )

----------

Алик (09.03.2017), Фил (08.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Буддистов чревоугодников, спасёт прогресс: https://hightech.fm/2017/02/22/lab_grown_meat
> (правда сии куски мяса сделаны из отдельных животных клеток (живых организмов живущих в симбиозе)  )
> (как тяжко жить религиозному человеку  )


Интересно, что скажут тогда веганы?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2017), Дубинин (08.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

К сожалению, овощи и фрукты на наших прилавках яд не меньший, чем соевые сосиски и колбаса http://ruslekar.info/CHem-opasni-imp...hchi-1913.html

А самый главный яд - это наше драгоценное дуккха-тело, потому как ему требуется все это ядовитое питание.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддистов чревоугодников, спасёт прогресс: https://hightech.fm/2017/02/22/lab_grown_meat
> (правда сии куски мяса сделаны из отдельных животных клеток (живых организмов живущих в симбиозе)  )
> (как тяжко жить религиозному человеку  )


Буддийскому вегетариацу, наверное легче чем вегетарицу-для-здоровья-иль-для-ещё-чегото.
Не вся живая материя - существа чувствующие, переживающие счастье страдания, накапливающие карму, перерождающиеся. 
Вообщем, не вся органика - существа, как и не все существа - органика )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> К сожалению, овощи и фрукты на наших прилавках яд не меньший, чем соевые сосиски и колбаса http://ruslekar.info/CHem-opasni-imp...hchi-1913.html
> 
> А самый главный яд - это наше драгоценное дуккха-тело, потому как ему требуется все это ядовитое питание.


Самый главный и страшный яд, это - клеши.

----------


## Алик



----------

Ometoff (09.03.2017), Дима Н. (16.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

Веганы троллят  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

Вот реальные веганы )

https://zona.media/article/2017/08/03/old-believers

----------

Фил (09.03.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> В холодное время года мой организм требует мяса и стать полностью вегетарианкой у меня не получается.Можно ли мне тогда придерживаться тантрического отношения к мясу.Какие нужно для этого совершать ритуалы или читать мантры?


Мяса требует не организм,а болезнь хроническая у 95 процентов людей современных популяций.но поедая мясо болезнь переводится в латентное состояние-до поры до времени..Путь мясоеда-от простых инфекций к хроническим болезням и от них к состояниям,плохо совместимы с жизньюосновная причина-мясо становится неживым через 40 минут после забоя животного.С рыбой чуть по другому и другими холоднокровными.
 собственно в ритуалах тантры мясо-шраддха.Жертва.в христианстве тело христово и плоть христова,все эти превращения.В исламе-все эти массово показательные забои баранов.
Но организм мяса требует-сигнал к тому,что он не совершенен и болен.если интуиция развита практикой то вопрос решится практикой.

----------


## Мальявика

Первостепенное значение в отношении к мясу имеют гуны.Если у человека ярко выражена гуна раджас,то есть страсть или  иначе, чувственность, ему​ по сердцу будет мясо.Кшатрии всегда ели мясо и имели гаремы,так как  вино,мясо и женщины едины,и таким образом они поддерживали и развивали нужные для войны качества.
     Это относится и к простым людям также.Дествительно,если чувствуешь,что организм требует,надо есть.К практике достижения Просветления  еда прямого отношения не имеет.Если в процессе очищения сознания произойдет изменение гуны,то и диета изменится.Вот у меня в душе давно произошла трансформация,но гуна не изменилась,значит  кармически мое тело привязано к условиям той среды и привычкам  тогоо народа,где оно родилось.

----------

Шуньяананда (19.03.2017)

----------


## Мальявика

Кстати,кавказские народы отличаются долголетием  и традиционно употребляют мясо и вино.По характеру очень воинственны,особенно Северный Кавказ.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Первостепенное значение в отношении к мясу имеют гуны.Если у человека ярко выражена гуна раджас,то есть страсть или  иначе, чувственность, ему​ по сердцу будет мясо.Кшатрии всегда ели мясо и имели гаремы,так как  вино,мясо и женщины едины,и таким образом они поддерживали и развивали нужные для войны качества.
>      Это относится и к простым людям также.Дествительно,если чувствуешь,что организм требует,надо есть.К практике достижения Просветления  еда прямого отношения не имеет.Если в процессе очищения сознания произойдет изменение гуны,то и диета изменится.Вот у меня в душе давно произошла трансформация,но гуна не изменилась,значит  кармически мое тело привязано к условиям той среды и привычкам  тогоо народа,где оно родилось.


Вам в индуизм.там Вам такую Гуну выпишут,чтоб значит и мясо и вино и женщины !!!

----------


## Hang Gahm

Отношения буддизма и вегетарианства неоднозначны. С одной стороны, вегетарианство необязательно для последоваттелей буддизма, с другой- буддизм гораздо больше асоциируется с вегетарианством, чем любая другая мировая религия, как, например, христианство или ислам. Есть учителя, употребляющие мясо и учителя, настойчиво рекомендующие вегетарианство. Спор о том, ел ли Будда мясо не прекращается и в том числе в истории этого форума. Можно утверждать, что вегетарианство более характерно для дальневосточных направлений махаяны. Так традиционное питание в монастырях Китая, Японии и Кореи вегетарианское, точнее веганское, на протяжении веков. Не хотелось бы начинать заново спор о вегетарианстве и мясоедении, но считаю уместным высказать здесь свою частную точку зрения, сугубо личную. В буддизме тантрического направления, если я правильно понимаю, есть практики, связаные с поеданием мяса. Есть там также поедание кала, разрешение убийства и прочие вещи, весьма спорные с точки зрения современных этики и эстетики. Я понимаю, что эти вещи не должны восприниматься буквально и истинное понимание этих практик понятно лишь посвящённым в них. То, что касается, по меньшей мере буддизма махаяны, то в свете вегетарианства хотелось бы обратить внимание на два важных аспекта практики - ахимса, отказ от сознательного применения насилия и причинения страдания чувствующим существам, и бодхичитта, благопожелательно-сострадательное отношение к чувствующим существам. Ключевой момент здесь является равностное отношение ко всем существам, прибывающим в сансаре, то есть и к животным, как равным нам в способности страдать и испытывать боль. Таким образом убийство человека и животного является практически одинаковым с точки зрения кармических последствий. Все доводы в пользу потребления мяса, как то трижды чистое мясо или поедание плоти животного с целью приближения его к Дхарме, к примеру, являются по сути неубедительными попытками оправдать глубоко укоренившуюся привязанность к поеданию плоти умершвлённых животных. Доводы в пользу мяса, не имеющие прямого отношения к практике Дхармы, как, например, аспекты, связаные со здоровьем или общей моралью, я не хотел бы даже касаться ввиду не раз обсуждаемого здесь этого вопроса.

----------

Дима Н. (16.12.2018), Шуньяананда (19.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

> То, что касается, по меньшей мере буддизма махаяны, то в свете вегетарианства хотелось бы обратить внимание на два важных аспекта практики - ахимса, отказ от сознательного применения насилия и причинения страдания чувствующим существам, и бодхичитта, благопожелательно-сострадательное отношение к чувствующим существам. Ключевой момент здесь является равностное отношение ко всем существам, прибывающим в сансаре, то есть и к животным, как равным нам в способности страдать и испытывать боль. Таким образом убийство человека и животного является практически одинаковым с точки зрения кармических последствий. Все доводы в пользу потребления мяса, как то трижды чистое мясо или поедание плоти животного с целью приближения его к Дхарме, к примеру, являются по сути неубедительными попытками оправдать глубоко укоренившуюся привязанность к поеданию плоти умершвлённых животных.


Вы когда принимаете пищу, которая есть просто совокупность четырех элементов - воды, огня, воздуха и земли, при этом в вашем уме возникает ненависть или насилие? 
Вы уже отказались от лекарств, при разработке которых погибло мучительной смертью большое количество животных или нет? Если нет, то ваши доводы - это банальная привязанность к вегетарианству. Привязанность к поеданию мяса проявляется, когда человек будет расстроен, если в магазине его не окажется. Так как в данном случае в уме присутствует желание и оценка "нравится/не нравится".

----------


## Шуньяананда

С  точки зрения йогической долговременной практики мясо эту практику не продвигает.Общеизвестный факт.хотя и само пребывани на 55 широте-великий тормоз для практики.Тело не гибкое,жоское..Мясо только усугубляет эти трудности.
 С точки  зрения тантры мясо,если и возбуждает хоть что -тут же ритуалом это и подхватывается и трансформируется.
А если на бытовом уровне-то ешь,что дают.Если в тюрьме..

----------


## Кристина

Я только начинаю интересоваться буддизмом, и некоторые вещи меня пугают, в частности как раз вегетарианство. Я не уверена, что смогу сразу и полностью отказаться от мяса, так что прочитав эту ветку почувствовала некоторое облегчение.

----------


## Yagmort

у растений, я убеждён, тоже есть сознание. поэтому хоть животные, хоть растения - в любом случае, мы прерываем их жизненный цикл ради еды. это неизбежно и полная ахимса невозможна. поэтому перед тем, как съесть тарелку дала или пельменей, желательно, помня о взаимосвязи всего сущего, благодарить любую живую форму, жизнь которой мы прервали ради продления своей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2017)

----------

